# JXD S7100 / Chinese Android Gaming Tablets



## elgarta (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello Tempers,

So lately I decided to just look around at the Open Source handhelds that are out there since my brothers Birthday is coming up and I thought some fun obscure handheld would be the way to go.

Lots of info out there for things like the Wiz, Caanoo, Dingoo ect, but one that really stood out to me was the 7" Android Tablet, the JXD S7100. The downside though is that I can't find many reviews or much in the way of user feedback.

Everything I have read about the Wiz, Caanoo and Dingoo they have their strengths but some of the emulators are lackluster or not as good as the alternatives on say the PSP, which is what made me interested in the android platforms for gaming. From what I gather the S7100 is alot like the Yinlips (The PSV rip-offs), but it is bigger and doesn't have shoulder buttons. It looks really neat, especially as it is an Android so you can use it for other every day tasks too..

So anyway, I was wondering if anyone has had any experience using one of these things or know of any good reviews around for it?


----------



## .Chris (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I found these from a quick Bing search.

http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/26/2661483/jxd-s7100-7-inch-froyo-gaming-tablet

http://liliputing.com/2012/01/jxd-s7100-android-gaming-tablet-reviewed.html


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Thing looks pretty damn interesting in my option


----------



## .Chris (Apr 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Thing looks pretty damn interesting in my option


Looks pretty cool, but there are some features that it does not include, such as bluetooth and GPS; unlike most Android Tablets, which you can buy at the same price.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvVMcCcJNdQ


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2012)

.Chris said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Thing looks pretty damn interesting in my option
> ...


To be honest, those are features I don't use and they are already part of my phone, so it's not very important to me.
Plus those other ones lack buttons and a joystick. I hate using Touchscreen to play games.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> To be honest, those are features I don't use and they are already part of my phone, so it's not very important to me.
> Plus those other ones lack buttons and a joystick. I hate using Touchscreen to play games.


yeap, the main feature of this tablet are the buttons... but sadly, it lacks shoulder ones


----------



## .Chris (Apr 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> .Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


True, and it's the same situation for me. But I'm just saying that this gaming tablet would be better if it had those functions.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> yeap, the main feature of this tablet are the buttons... but sadly, it lacks shoulder ones


Maybe we should email them to add those in the next version  it seems like those are all common complaints.




.Chris said:


> True, and it's the same situation for me. But I'm just saying that this gaming tablet would be better if it had those functions.


Same with other feature.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > yeap, the main feature of this tablet are the buttons... but sadly, it lacks shoulder ones
> ...


We should, indeed my friend.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 3, 2012)

Theres a good review in the February edition of Retro Gaming Radio for the s7100, the review starts at about 1h:31
http://www.retrogamingradio.com/thearchives/archives.php


----------



## elgarta (Apr 3, 2012)

Retrogaming? Never checked there before.



.Chris said:


> Well, I found these from a quick Bing search.
> 
> http://www.theverge....o-gaming-tablet
> 
> http://liliputing.co...t-reviewed.html



I've checked those ones before. The second one is just a link to a review to netbooknews.it which is in Italian. I've had no problem finding overview sites or even italian/spanish/french videos, but not alot from a users who go over it much. As opposed to the Caanoo or Dingoo, there are lots of reviews floating around for them.

All-in-all it looks neat, and like The Catboy said, the features it is missing (Bluetooth etc) I have on my HTC Desire, and my brother has them on his iPhone 4.

I did read somewhere though that if you root the device you can get a working GPS, but you need it to then connect to a wi-fi network so it can get anything. So that'd be like setting up your phone as a wi-fi hub when it's connected to the internet 

Some of the android emulators have touch buttons, so although it doesn't have built-in shoulder buttons you can always use the ones on the screen. Inconvenient? Yes, but a complaint I heard about the Yinlips droid is that even with the shoulder buttons, the OS doesn't support too many buttons being pressed at once so it isn't as big of an advantage for some types of games



.Chris said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...



Actually there is another one made by JXD called the s601. It's basically a smaller handheld based on the S7100 and it does feature shoulder buttons. http://dingoo-scene.blogspot.com.au/2012/01/honey-i-shrunk-my-s7100-new-jxd-s601.html

It's a bit smaller compared to the 7" screen of the S7100 @ only 4.3", so it looks more like a PSP clone than an android. Something about an Android tablet with dedicated buttons for gaming just seems cool though. it isn't something we would likely see on a big-brand tablet though since it clearly focuses on emulation which is a big no-no in most parts of the world


----------



## .Chris (Apr 3, 2012)

elgarta said:


> Retrogaming? Never checked there before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I was just about to post that. xD
I'd rather have that than the tablet, for gaming.


----------



## SifJar (Apr 3, 2012)

elgarta said:


> Actually there is another one made by JXD called the s601. It's basically a smaller handheld based on the S7100 and it does feature shoulder buttons. http://dingoo-scene....w-jxd-s601.html
> 
> It's a bit smaller compared to the 7" screen of the S7100 @ only 4.3", so it looks more like a PSP clone than an android. Something about an Android tablet with dedicated buttons for gaming just seems cool though. it isn't something we would likely see on a big-brand tablet though since it clearly focuses on emulation which is a big no-no in most parts of the world


Resistive touch screen though. That sucks, quite frankly. Touch screen games would be much worse on that device than the larger tablet.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 4, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Resistive touch screen though. That sucks, quite frankly. Touch screen games would be much worse on that device than the larger tablet.



Exactly. To have a bigger screen seems like a fair trade-off for losing shoulder buttons, especially when you can map those buttons to the screen somewhere.

I just listened to the Retrogamer review and I must say that it is one of the most detailed ones around. It even gives a bit of background info about Android OS and what the Emulators of choice are, and do some basic comparisons to a high-end Android tablet (the Transformer) and the Caanoo. All-in-all I think this would be a really neat device and I will pry a bit more and see if my brother would want one of these or whether he wants a PSP (Lately he has been going on about wanting to play PSX classics on it). From what they said in their review, most of the old Arcade cabinet games work on the available Emulators, with some slight problems on directional controls due to the OS installed, it can play N64 with little hicups but it doesn't interfere too much, the SNES special chip games do hiccup a little but are playable. and Super Mario RPG runs smoothly (Finally, a device that can do it besides my PSP!). It didn't go into PSX, but from what I have read elsewhere, PSX on android isn't as good as it could be.

To have a tablet which can play roms smoothly, has dedicate gaming buttons & can function as a normal Android tablet with it's apps seems like alot for a price tag of $140-$170 depending on which screen you get. If I do get one for my brother I might ask him if I can borrow it for a day or two and I might do a service by doing a review on it. If I don't get one for him, I have this really weird feeling that I might actually order one for myself


----------



## KidIce (Apr 4, 2012)

I ordered one of these. It's not here yet, and as far as I can tell has not left China. PA was selling the resistive version for ~$160 and after watching some videos and reading some opinions on forums I went for it. I'm mostly interested in it for it's retro gaming aspect. The PSP is a retro gaming beast as far as handhelds are a concern, but there are many areas that this thing seems to blow the PSP away in (read: N64, MAME). And, what the hell, it runs Android crap as well.  My nerd crew is almost more excited than I am about it ("IS IT HERE YET!?!?").

As far as PSX emulation is a concern, most the responses I read and videos I watched suggested that PSX emulation was on par or better than on the PSP.

 We'll see. This will be my first Android device, so I suspect the minute I get it and it's been rooted I'll be in here asking for advice, killer apps, etc. Ask me about it then.

Oh and I didn't go for the s601 for a number of reasons... I already own a real PSP. Resistive only (resistive is the more accurate technology, but lacks multi-touch that many Android apps seem to need). Lower screen and camera resolution. Half the flash space... And so on. Shoulder buttons are OK, but the price difference between the two is negligible, IMO, and I'll happily use screen mapped buttons in exchange for the far better specs of the s7100.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 4, 2012)

PSX Emulation on par with the PSP? Do you know where you read this? I just haven't been able to find much about it, but I do agree that as great as the PSP is for emulation there are a few weak spots.

I hear that it is a bit hard to get into as a 'first Android device', and after getting my HTC phone last year I can say that I was not expecting what I got. It is great but I was confused by it, me not being the 'smart phone' savy person.

You'll have to post something once you get it. I just heard on the grapevine that someone is actually looking around for a tablet for my birthday (it was 3 months ago, but I've been overseas and they have been away/waiting on money). If I haven't heard anything by the end of the month I am likely to order one for myself


----------



## cracker (Apr 4, 2012)

The FPSE Android port isn't that good at all. I have a Droid 3 (dual core 1GHz cpu, 512M RAM, hardware accelerated video -- though most emulators don't use it) and it was hardly capable of running anything without crashing from what I tested. The most success I got was playing 2 rounds of WWF Arcade on it (after crashing a few times previous to that attempt). I would just hope for the best but prepare for the worst on any device it is tried on.

That being said, this tablet would be nice for emulating games that use only the dpad and up to the 4 action buttons but I wouldn't want to use it for SNES games that needed the shoulder buttons in a moment's notice. For those I will stick to PSP and/or DS + dstwo (with and/or without the dingux port -- believe it or not the SNES emulator on it can run Killer Instinct a bit better than the dstwo's plugin).


----------



## KidIce (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't recall where the discussion was about the PSX emulation, I hit a mess of forums and such. I tend to do my homework a bit more thoroughly than I probably need to. Do a search on You Tube for "JXD s7100 PSX" and watch the videos , it seems to do pretty well.

To be honest though I'm far more interested in the other emulators that don't run well on my PSP: N64, UAE, etc. I can always fall back to POPS, if the s7100 isn't up to snuff for it. The bulk of my PSX stuff on my HD are in eboot's instead of ISO's anyway. The good news for me is the videos I watched showed the s7100 doing a far better job than the PSP at the other emulators I actually I bought it for. If I can play the Amiga version of Speedball 2 on the go (w/o carrying around a laptop and a joystick) I'll be a very happy camper.

According to the US Postal Service the thing hit LA yesterday. Strangely, it's not showing up on Honk Kong Posts tracking site. If the USPS is correct though, it should be here in a couple or so days.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 5, 2012)

Well PSX might be better with updated emus. I originally saw one video of a FF7 test and the graphics played well but the audio didn't seem too good as it kind of glitched alot. The video I just saw then by a youtuber 'beatlep' seems good though, it shows it can be done as long as you utilize the touch screen buttons. But like you said KidIce, it's not something I would personally worry about either since I do have a PSP. My brother doesn't though, so it'd be a bonus if it did.

The android emus actually look really nice. I was quite surprised with what I have seen from the N64 and SNES especially. I'd like to see more GBA though just for kicks (Golden sun especially). It looks like it'd certainly be enough to turn your psp into a dedicated PSP/PSX game player.. Plus the gameplay of the older Arcade Cabinet games looks amazing, and I have never bothered to try emulating them on a handheld due to the small screen which wouldn't do it justice.

From my experience with HK Post, I'd beleive it was in LA. I don't get my order updates on HK post until it arrives most of the time.. sometimes a departure record shows but that is rare these days.

I'd also like to know if your one does have Bluetooth once you get it. I keep reading about it and cannot for the life of me find a definitive answer as to whether it does have it or not. Some people say yes and others say no.. the tablet specs do state that it has it too so I am not sure.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 6, 2012)

I might actually be somewhat interested in this if it had a second analog and shoulder buttons... as it is, I can say goodbye to proper PS1 or N64 emulation on this thing (not enough buttons), which I can do just fine on my Samsung Epic along with the iControlpad.

On that subject, I'm debating between saving $1000 for a gamecube portable (one of the great fusion portables that one guy on youtube whose name I can't remember did) or $500 for an Open Pandora console (I already have $400 saved). Really torn about what to get...


----------



## emigre (Apr 6, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> On that subject, I'm debating between saving $1000 for a gamecube portable (one of the great fusion portables that one guy on youtube whose name I can't remember did) or $500 for an Open Pandora console (I already have $400 saved). Really torn about what to get...









In all seriousness, I suggest just saving the cash. I really don't think spending a grand on a portable gamecube is really worth it.It does look cool but spending so much on it just just insane. Whilst the Pandora is a very cool device, I really do feel the specs of the thing isn't worth the price. I really want to pick one up but I can't justify spending that much on it when taking into account the specs. Especially as I have a modded PSP which does all the retro systems I want to play.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd get one of those for Amiga and DOS emulation. I wonder how well they work on those devices 

No shoulder buttons is a real downer, to think that I was thinking of getting one of these this morning 

EDIT: Looks like it runs Amiga very well. I wonder how the DOS emulation is, and I might be sold on one of those.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 6, 2012)

Haha, I actually considered the PSVita, but decided against it cuz even if there were currently a bunch of games I liked, I wouldn't want to have to budget another whole library of games to play. With pandora or the gamecube portable, at least all the games are free. Though I'm still leaning toward the gc portable simply because, if it's still compatible with gc hombrew, I can play most of the emulators on it I would use on pandora and more. Idk, we'll see...


----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2012)

Seriously, forking over THAT much for a system which is disc-based (you can expect bad things from using discs on the go) is a little bit crazy  Don't forget that they're DIY systems, cooling might fail / not be enough in the long run and who knows what might else go wrong.

Get a Pandora, if you really wanna spend that much


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 6, 2012)

Au contraire, my dear boy (or girl, whichever u r)... :-p

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ5LFEgI5GQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGAogDgQ7f8&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

No discs, only sd optimized to run as well as discs. Also, battery life that rivals the 3DS (not much obviously, but still better than most portables that have no battery at all). Also, controller ports to use as a full gamecube (only 2 controls, but still). Believe me, no way I would pay ANY money for a disc-based portable without battery. I never understood people who made custom portables without battieres in the interest of making them a bit smaller. That defeats the purpose imo. Lol.


----------



## emigre (Apr 6, 2012)

Would you pay for a disc based system WITH battery?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks sick! Most certainly the best portable GC out there  I also remember portables without batteries, that's just stupid.

But the price is WAY too much. 400$ and it'd be the right price. Looks like the guy loves to cash on them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 6, 2012)

No, not at all. As a college student, i'd want to take it with me in my backpack (it's called portable for a reason, lol). And as one of the other posters mentioned, bad things happen with discs on the go.

I will be honest, though mostly I just want to take my gcn everywhere, part of this is novelty and bragging rights, lol. Think about it. People in dorm: "I wish I could play smash bros". Me: *digs out backpack* lol. I guess that's why the money doesn't really matter to me that much. It is a ripoff, sure, but it's a ripoff I really want. Lol


----------



## emigre (Apr 6, 2012)

You could just get SMB  for the 3DS rather than a custom built Gamecube.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> @raulpica I KNOW, RIGHT??? :-D the only request i'd make in my commission different from the first vid I posted is, if possible, if he could somehow add built-in wavebird sensors... that way I could have a true full gamecube with 4 player!!!


Well, that would REALLY bring the price to $1000  I'm sure he'll ask even more then, and it wouldn't fit the current shell (you'd need a bigger one), I'm sure of that


----------



## elgarta (Apr 7, 2012)

A portable Gamecube? Out of curiosity, what games do you really like on the system that would make you want to spend $1000 anyway? Just curious . I personally didn't enjoy the library on it that much except for maybe MK, Super Smash Bros Melee (or w/e it was) and Mario Sunshine.. The Zelda collection was cool too I guess, so that wouldn't warrent the price tag for me.

The problem with the pandorra is that even when you fork over the money for one, you don't know when you will get it. I mean it is a neat little system, but for that money I could probably just get a PSVita as suggested here, or I could get a fairly high-end Android phone/tablet and Root it to see what it was capable of. A portable Gamecube or Pandora would be mostly for bragging rights I feel 

To those who are actually reading here about the S7100, I just thought I'd point out as though it appears a second model is now floating around called the S7100B. No idea what is different. Some sites say the specs are better, but some users say the hardware is the same but it runs Android 2.3.4 and will be capable of a 4.0 update once JXD release their update. Probably wouldn't change anything in terms of emulation, but a higher OS would always be nice since more apps are supporting the higher versions only all the time. I'm feeling that with my HTC phone


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 7, 2012)

elgarta said:


> A portable Gamecube? Out of curiosity, what games do you really like on the system that would make you want to spend $1000 anyway? Just curious  . I personally didn't enjoy the library on it that much except for maybe MK, Super Smash Bros Melee (or w/e it was) and Mario Sunshine.. The Zelda collection was cool too I guess, so that wouldn't warrent the price tag for me... A portable Gamecube... would be mostly for bragging rights I feel


This is getting a bit off topic from the original intention of the thread, so I started a thread for this subject and responded to your comment there. 
http://gbatemp.net/topic/324555-gamecube-revolution/


----------



## KidIce (Apr 7, 2012)

Still not here... It's taking it's damn sweet time getting out of California. April 3rd - processed through sort facility in LA. April 5th - processed through sort facility in Santa Clarita. WTF?!? Santa Clarita is like 40 miles away from LA! Two freakin' days to travel 40 miles and continue on it's way to Oregon?!? I guess I'll be posting my comments about this thing some time in July. :-P


----------



## elgarta (Apr 7, 2012)

Ouch that sucks. I thought you had it already and were off in hiding with it like all people who get a new gadget do 

Well with the Easter weekend I'd expect it to be delayed until mid-late next week. Where did you order it from anyway?



xwatchmanx said:


> This is getting a bit off topic from the original intention of the thread, so I started a thread for this subject and responded to your comment there.
> http://gbatemp.net/t...ube-revolution/



Thanks for that! It looks like it is getting more attention in a dedicated thread too!


----------



## KidIce (Apr 7, 2012)

Nah... I'm mostly a lurker. Check my join date vs. my post count. I post when I think I've got something to add, or a question, but largely I just sniff around a bit for things that interest me or ask for my input and move on. Too much RL and work on my plate to do much else... This time it was work.

Anyway, it hit Portland today, so at least it's in Oregon now (I live in Oregon if you couldn't guess). There is a vague chance it will be delivered tomorrow, but I suspect I'll be picking it up Tuesday (attempted delivery Monday, left notice "holding at Post Office", me picking it up the next day on my lunch hour).

You're probably right, though, I'll probably mess w/ it for a bit before posting anything of interest. Maybe a day or two wait, I guess. I've already downloaded the root kit, a new ROM and some other things. I might drop a short post of initial impressions, but I'm not really an "unboxing" video kind of guy. I won't bother to post any real "review" until I feel I have something of substance to say. I will answer any questions I can though. Beyond Bluetooth, is there any other info you're hoping for?


----------



## elgarta (Apr 7, 2012)

That is really it. I have been reading up and it seems like 'early' models had bluetooth support and others don't, but I don't really know what an 'early' model is since there are no listed differences, other than the S7100 and S7100B.

I guess just a general impression would be cool too, I hear alot of people that use it seem to enjoy it but they hate on it for the lack of shoulder buttons which seems silly when there is a touch screen workaround. As long as it works for emulation and is stable, I can't imagine what the problem would be.

The place I was looking at recently was: http://www.isharegifts.com/jxd-s7100b-portable-handheld-android-23-capactive-8gb-p-1622.html . It is cheaper than the listing on DX and it even comes at a lower price than there other listing for a Capactive screen. This is one of the more head-ache inducing techs to do research on when planning to order >.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 7, 2012)

Y U NO put shoulder buttons on S7100B, JXD?!

That's a shame  Oh well, it's still a great system.

Anyway, has any of you seen the Yinlips consoles? They're also Android gaming portables (usually in the shape of a PSP - like this one) and they might be a worthy alternative.

Sadly I don't know of a website to get updates on all these Chinese tablets  I'm sure there are others out there.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 7, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Y U NO put shoulder buttons on S7100B, JXD?!
> 
> That's a shame  Oh well, it's still a great system.
> 
> ...



I think the Yinlips is funny because it is a blatent PSP clone. The Wii-U is at least unreleased at this time, so there is a bit of deniability for the S7100 

The first site I saw any mention of these on was actually on the Open Pandora board, and then XDA and some Dingoo forums. I was doing some research on the Caanoo and someone mentioned this as a viable alternative. There are actually a few of these weird Chinese consoles out there, most of them are just straight up clones like the GBA-SPs that DX sells, and others seem to be inspired by the Dingoo series.

http://obscurehandhelds.wordpress.com/ occasionally links Chinese consoles, I am pretty sure the person who runs it is located on these forums. One of my favourite ones they showed was the K-1 GBA SP.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 8, 2012)

Got it yesterday. Mine is a "B" unit. The differences as far as I can tell are no Bluetooth (sorry), charging via USB (not including this in the first place was dumb) and Gingerbread instead of Froyo (WOOT!).

So far I've just been tinkering w/ it. Rooting, getting rid of useless (to me anyway) Chinese apps, installing the market, etc. I'm really liking this thing though. It's perfectly usable straight out of the box, but I know it can be better, so I've largely focused on that.

The included emulators may not be the latest versions or the best available but so far mostly seem serviceable. I think I'll mostly be retiring my PSP for on the go emulation once I have everything set up to my liking. The N64 emulator included blows Daedalus on the PSP away for example, and I suspect it's only going to get better once I start replacing the included emu's w/ better ones. UAE4Droid also seems to work very well w/ the few games I've thrown at it (again far superior to doing it on the PSP). Haven't tried PSX emulation yet as it didn't come w/ any pre-installed PSX games and it's not really a priority at this point... I'm focusing on things that this thing can do that my other portables can't or don't do well. My general feeling at this point is that if you were thinking of picking one of these up for retro gaming, you probably won't be disappointed should you purchase one.

The unit itself feels and looks well built, I really don't see any quality issues. The screen is gorgeous, far better than I expected given what I've seen from other stuff like this I've picked up from Chinese sites. This is the first screen I've seen on such items that I can use easily in sunlight. It's viewing angle isn't the greatest, but I don't expect it will be anywhere but directly in front of my face most the time. Touch controls work as well as any I've ever used. The D-pad isn't the greatest, not really a quality problem but it doesn't like Sho Ryu Ken's and the like much, the slider works well for that though. On the subject of the slider, no analog support while using it. Haven't a clue if the software could be updated to support it as an analog stick or not. Speakers sound nice and are nice and loud at top volume. The back camera is also a surprise quality wise given my experiences w/ other Chinese gadgets that have included one. No flash, though, and it doesn't do so hot in the dark.

Just my initial thoughts so far, might post more as I spend more time w/ it. Feel free to ask me anything about it or recommend something I should try.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 9, 2012)

Actually, the s7100B is probably the better one to hear about since there is little information about it floating around . So did you actually manage to get the device rooted? I heard some people say that it can be done but you have to do it differently from s7100. Have you managed to get the device synced to a google account for the market? I also heard that people who rooted it had some issues with that.

Good to hear about the touch screens being good. I was curious as to how N64 emulation would work since there are so many buttons (C buttons, Z, L+R, A+B etc..) and no handheld can cater for all of them >.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't get me wrong. It's actually that I'm typically skeptical of most claims made on DX, PA, FP etc that makes me surprised at the "quality" of the camera. I've just seen FAR TOO MANY "1000 mega pixel" claims to find out the device actually has the same piece of crap 640 x 400 piss ass flicker rate and  crap color response cameras that are almost always in anything from said sites. It's not a great camera by any means, but to actually have it take a useable picture at 1600 x 1200 is quite a pleasant surprise when you're as jaded as I am. :-)

I haven't messed w/ it much since my last post (stupid work and sleep). :-) But yeah, 8GB internal and a micro SD slot. Some of the flash is taken up by the OS and pre-installed crap, obviously, so don't expect 8GB free when you get it.

I've only tried two GBA emulators and neither of them will run Golden Sun. Sadly they seem to be regarded as the best for Android, so I have doubts it will work on any of the others I haven't tried. If the lack of Golden Sun is a deal breaker for you...

Edit: Oh yeah... I did get it rooted. Used a Windows app called Unlock Root. Works a treat.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 10, 2012)

haha, yeah I agree. I am not hoping to have a replacement for my actual camera,but if I am sitting down doing something and I feel the need to just take a snapshot, it's good to know that I can even if it isn't top quality. Beats having to run back downstairs to grab my camera, turn it on and then take the photo. 

It's not really a deal breaker I guess, just one of those things that would be an 'added bonus'. I'm actually not sure how a GBA game would look on a 7" screen, so it could be something I'd sidestep all together lol.

Hmm so it is rootable, that is good news also. I was a bit worried that the difference in hardware (whatever it is) might have caused problems. I have never rooted my Android phone so I don't know what is possible/impossible.


----------



## granville (Apr 10, 2012)

KidIce said:


> I've only tried two GBA emulators and neither of them will run Golden Sun. Sadly they seem to be regarded as the best for Android, so I have doubts it will work on any of the others I haven't tried. If the lack of Golden Sun is a deal breaker for you...


I'm not sure whether this handheld can run just any Android apk, but there is a version of Gameboid which runs Golden Sun 1 and 2 well. I'm assuming you've tried Gameboid since you've heard it's regarded as one of the best (which it is). Unfortunately the sound is glitched in the second game, so you have to install an older Gameboid version. Gameboid version 2.4.2 to be precise. The newest one is 2.4.7. Track down an older one. I have a copy of it, but i'm not sure if we're allowed to post it here. The newest version is available for free on the slideme marketplace. But at the time when the older version was released, the full version was a paid only thing on the android market (before yonghz was kicked off it). So i'm not sure how the mods here would feel about linking to it. It's easy enough to find on google though. I think the developer reverted the Golden Sun fixes in newer builds because they were causing some issues with other games, not sure.

I've not tested Golden Sun 1 and 2 too extensively, but i played them for about 15-20 minutes and battled a bit. They seem to both work well.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool, I'll have to try an older version then. Not really a priority for me at this point, so it will likely be a while before I do... Thanks for the tip though.

And yes, every APK I've put on it whether from the app store or other sources works on it. I have no reason to believe that it CAN'T run "just any APK"... Unless there is something wrong w/ the APK of course.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah I read some issues about the App store not working on a rooted s7100*B*, but I highly doubted that he knew what he was doing.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 13, 2012)

The market is a bit flakey, but for the most part it works just fine. There are some app pages that cause the market to shut down "unexpectedly" every time I try to visit them, meaning I can not download them from the app store. I'm clever enough to get them by other means though.. And the pages that crash the market seem pretty rare.

Golden Sun seems to work just fine on DroidEmu Lite, BTW. I never got to any battles, I was just trying to find something it would run on and couldn't be bothered to wade through the opening. What's strange though is I had to use the on screen controls or the buttons wouldn't work when I first mapped it. After shutting down the app and reloading it though my mappings started working. I may just have to buy the full version of this app as it seems to do very well and it emulates SNES, NES, GBA, GBC, GameGear, Genesis. I haven't tried any of the other platforms on it yet, but if the GBA is pretty solid and I'm hopeful the others will be as well.

The more I play w/ this thing the more I like it. My PSP's are almost assuredly doomed as my hand held emulation devices of choice. I mean, it may have shoulder buttons and what not, and may be better suited for controlling an N64 game because of that, but it runs N64 games like crap (read: unplayable) and this thing runs most things I tried pretty damn well, even if I do have to use some of the on screen buttons to play them.

 Now I need to buy a fat microSD. All of my unallocated SD's are 1 or 2 gigs (retired from various devices when I bought bigger ones), and while they're fine for testing some crap and messing around w/ this thing there is no way I be satisfied until I have my entire freaking collection of usable ROM and disk images... Now where can I buy a 300GB microSD?!?

Edit: Holy crap!!! VGBA can run Payback! The sound is completely fucked on any game I've tried on it, but there isn't a GBA emulator I've ever seen on any platform from PC to Dreamcast VMU that can run that game. I've never been able to play it on any platform that wasn't my Amiga 4000 (Warp 3D version thank you very much), GBA or a DS. FTW WTF BBQ WOOT!!! Erm.... Never mind, no one has ever heard of this game... I'll stop now.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 14, 2012)

granville said:


> KidIce said:
> 
> 
> > I've only tried two GBA emulators and neither of them will run Golden Sun. Sadly they seem to be regarded as the best for Android, so I have doubts it will work on any of the others I haven't tried. If the lack of Golden Sun is a deal breaker for you...
> ...



I managed to find a copy of the version you suggested for my other android device and both golden sun 1+2 worked fine. I didnt go far in 2, but it was better than my psp, so I imagine it'd run better on the JXD S7100


----------



## KidIce (Apr 15, 2012)

OK, the more I test the N64 for emulation the less excited I become by it. Don't get me wrong, some things perform very well and this thing blows the PSP away for N64 gaming... But there are enough games I've tried that are a disappointing speed wise that I'm far less excited than I was when I ran the (apparently) hand picked stuff that came w/ this thing. But I want to set the record straight, that N64 emulation is far from perfect... Completely to mostly usable for many games, but just as many are unplayably slow or flat out broken.

I'm also extremely disappointed by the C=64 emulators for Android, and as far as I can tell it's the emulators not the device. What a shame, but hopefully this will improve as the emulators mature. I'm sorry to say that at this point my DS or PSP are better alternatives for on the go C=64 emulation.

Most 16 bit era and older consoles/handhelds run very well emulated on this device. MAME does pretty well as long as you consider what you're trying to emulate vs what you are running it on.Amiga emulation is not at all too shabby, though the lack of any sort of virtual keyboard is a huge disappointment. I can't play Cadaver for example, simply because it ask me to select my language by 1,2,3 or 4. There is no way (as far as I can tell) to press those keys w/ UAE4Android, damn shame.

Still haven't tried any PSX emulation, once my new 32GB microSD gets here that will probably change. Also haven't tried classic Mac or x86 emulation.

Really though, I'm still really glad I bought this thing. My friend has a Kindle Fire and after messing w/ that for a bit, I'd much rather have the s7100. I bought this thing almost entirely for retro gaming, and this is the far better device for that despite the Kindle's higher clock speed.

If there is anything anyone wants tested, let me know.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 15, 2012)

Interesting. I haven't heard anything about C-64 but I had heard that the Amiga is pretty broken in terms of emulation. Weird that they wouldn't include a software keyboard.. But I am not familier with the system so I might bypass it altogether. The N64 only had a handful of games that I actually played, Mario, Star Fox, Zelda OOT/MM and Mischeif Makers (;;>_>) and afaik they are hardly powerhouse games, but if I can get some Star fox on a reasonable speed then it's cool 

I ended up buying one for myself after reading up on it, just waiting on it to arrive now. I actually got another Android Tablet for a late late birthday present.. so it is giving a good exposure to how android tabs work and what emulators to use. I might keep that as more of my general purpose tool instead of my old laptop. I also have been loving MAME on it, although I have an incomplete romset for it so I haven't tried many. So many old games I never played since I was too young to have that much money when the local arcade was still up and running.

With the SNES, have you tried any of the special chip games like Stunt Race FX or Star Fox? I tested Star Fox on my tab and it ran a bit slow but it still ran, but I just picked up a free emu from the market to see if it actually ran. All-in-all I am liking what the android platform is capable of, but I just need to try it on a device with controls since I hate the touch screen only function of my latest toy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 15, 2012)

elgarta said:


> With the SNES, have you tried any of the special chip games like Stunt Race FX or Star Fox? I tested Star Fox on my tab and it ran a bit slow but it still ran, but I just picked up a free emu from the market to see if it actually ran. All-in-all I am liking what the android platform is capable of, but I just need to try it on a device with controls since I hate the touch screen only function of my latest toy.


Well, I can't speak for Android tablets, but I've always run SNESoid on my Samsung Epic (one of the original Galaxy S phones, with a 1ghz single core processor), and all the FX chip games (Super Mario RPG, the Kirby games, Starfox) run perfectly without issue.

As for Android gaming with controls, idk if you would find a separate device a hassle or not, but have you heard of or considered the iControlpad? It's what I use for emulation on my phone, and I love it! This past November, I did a full playthrough of Ocarina of Time using it with N64oid quite comfortably.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 15, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Well, I can't speak for Android tablets, but I've always run SNESoid on my Samsung Epic (one of the original Galaxy S phones, with a 1ghz single core processor), and all the FX chip games (Super Mario RPG, the Kirby games, Starfox) run perfectly without issue.
> 
> As for Android gaming with controls, idk if you would find a separate device a hassle or not, but have you heard of or considered the iControlpad? It's what I use for emulation on my phone, and I love it! This past November, I did a full playthrough of Ocarina of Time using it with N64oid quite comfortably.



Nice. As much as I loved emulating these games on the PC back in the day, I just found that it wasn't as satisfying as actually playing roms on a piece of gaming hardware, whether it was the PSP, DS or even on my PS2, but due to the difficulty in getting Mario RPG running especially, I haven't had the chance to enjoy it as much as people say I should, so I might try to find a better SNES Emulator to see how it runs.

I did think about going down that path, but what really stopped me was:

1) My Phone (HTC Desire) has a horrible battery, plus I feel weird playing games on a phone (Besides make Snake, Angry Birds of Sudoku ).
2) I was given a tablet just the other day (4 months after my birthday!) and afaik the only viable controller option for that is the iCade, which kind of kills portable gaming.
3) I'd already ordered the JXD before I was given the other tablet (acer iconia a501) as I got a bonus in my pay from work, and figured I'd see how it goes and if it gets a good reaction from my brother I'll get him one too 

Of course it probably wouldn't come with my on trips overseas as I will take the acer for general tasks like emails and stuff, and I'll take my PSP + GBM for the gaming side of things. Nothing beats a quiet night alone in an LAX hotel room like whipping out the PSP while sitting in bed lol. Especially when I am too cheap to order movies and won't do anything big since I usually get my connecting flights early the next morning.


----------



## granville (Apr 15, 2012)

Snesoid will run the majority of SNES games extremely well on many phones released in recent years. Even special chip games like Mario RPG and Yoshi's Island as well as Starfox present no real problems.

Snesoid does have issues with sound quality however. To someone who didn't know any better, you probably wouldn't even be able to tell. But it's a bit scratchier and lower quality than it should be. Also, the sound effects in Earthworm Jim 2 don't play correctly (a problem many ZSNES users will notice right away). There's another SNES emulator for Androids called SNES9x EX that improves the sound quality and is generally considered better than Snesoid by some people. It's pretty fast as well. Though the multitouch controls are rather lackluster for devices without physical buttons (holding two face buttons at once doesn't seem to work). It'll probably work really well for a device like the JXD though since it has buttons. You won't find it on the Android Market though, it was removed a while back for some reason or another. You have to go here and download the APK manually-
http://www.explusalpha.com/home/snes9x-ex

I've personally found that the best SNES emulator for Android devices currently however is called SNESDroid, by Halsafar. This one can still be found on the Market...I mean Google Play (will take some time to adjust to the new name). It's better than Snesoid because it's built using a newer and better version of the SNES9x emulator. As far as i can tell, the sound support is awesome and it even plays EWJ2's sound effects. From what i gather, it's based on SNES9xNext (the PS3 port), which in itself is based on newer SNES9x 1.52. The other SNES emulators for Android are apparently using an older version of SNES9x, 1.43 i hear. So SNESDroid comes with that version's improvements in accuracy and compatibility. It even supports graphical filters like the PC emulator, though they require a beefy device to run them well.

The caveat is that SNESDroid doesn't run nearly as well as the other SNES emulators for Android. It's recommended you have a rather fast phone. I did manage to get it running rather well on my Samsung Fascinate when i overclocked it to 1.4ghz. It only shows any hints of slowdown in some of the SuperFX chip games, and only in very stressful situations. And even then it's just barely any problem. It's worth getting SNESDroid if you have the power to run it. Anything better than my phone would probably handle it like a champ. Get a really powerful device and you might even be able to apply some video filters (dunno how well they run on dual or quad cores).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't touched a real SNES since I was about 10 years old, so I don't notice the sound quality difference. But I gotta tell you, as convenient as emulation on my 3DS with the SuperCard is, nothing looks more gorgeous than playing on a samsung's super AMOLED screen. I mean, wow!


----------



## KidIce (Apr 15, 2012)

The Zelda's suffer some stuttering and graphical glitches, but are playable on the N64droid that comes pre-installed. The other 3 function pretty much just fine. Mind, I didn't spend a lot of time w/ any of them.

DroidEmu runs Star Fox just fine, but Stunt Race FX runs like a slide show. I haven't tried them on any of the other SNES emulators, but I suspect granville's advice of trying a different emulator would probably improve the situation.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah I figure it might come down to having a few installed for testing, and to see what works best for different games. I never knew there was a snes9x port for android so I might need to look around and see what is actually out there, besides the ones on the google market


----------



## raulpica (Apr 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> So, I'm probably going to buy an Android gaming Tablet soon, and I'm overwhelmed by the sheer number of alternatives.
> 
> Most certainly I'll get something with physical controls, onscreen controls aren't good for massive emulation.
> 
> ...



So, I'm probably going to buy an Android gaming Tablet soon, and I'm overwhelmed by the sheer number of alternatives.

Most certainly I'll get something with physical controls, onscreen controls aren't good for massive emulation.

Soo... any of you guys with a S7100B can test how well h264 720p vids are played? That's a massive selling point for me 

Also, I was looking at one of the various Yinlips alternatives (I'd prefer to get a tablet, but a 5" gaming device wouldn't be too bad too... I mean... _*SHOULDER BUTTONS*_): http://www.yinlips.com/en/products/ and they sport the *BOXCHIP A10*, which is a CPU with awesome decoding properties (JXD promises h264 decoding up to 2160p for that CPU!), and probably it's a lot better for emulation too.

I mean, the S7100B comes with an Amlogic M3, which is a single-core CPU clocked at 800Mhz. The Boxchip A10 is a dual-core one (at least it seems so) clocked at 1.5Ghz, so emulation MUST be better on that!  They have the same GPU (Mali400).

Problem is, I'm sure that the S7100 is gonna be better when it comes to support (rooting, alternative firmwares and such) as it's a lot more common around... Also, most of the Yinlips are RESISTIVE. And I _loathe_ resistive screens.

Eh, choices, choices. Guess I'll need to do a bit more research.

*EDIT:* Screw it, the BOXCHIP A10 is based on Cortex A8, and it looks like it's usually clocked at 1.2GHz, and it's still single core. A 400Mhz boost isn't good enough, when downgrading to an A8.

Well, it looks like S7100B it is! 

EDIT2: The S7100 could theorically be overclocked up to 950MHzs without adverse effects, it seems.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 16, 2012)

I wrote up a big write-up since I missed your edit lol, but yeah it seems you got your info from similar sources online .

The JXD S601 is pretty cool but the problem is the resistive screen. I heard reports that it has been overclocked to around 1ghz lol. If you do look at the s7100 be careful what you order. There are still the original models floating around and the newer B model. Some dodgy sites might not state it clearly! There is one site that sells it with a carry/protective case for around $160 or so, but it should be easy enough to find.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 16, 2012)

elgarta said:


> I wrote up a big write-up since I missed your edit lol, but yeah it seems you got your info from similar sources online .
> 
> The JXD S601 is pretty cool but the problem is the resistive screen. I heard reports that it has been overclocked to around 1ghz lol. If you do look at the s7100 be careful what you order. There are still the original models floating around and the newer B model. Rumour is that the B will get an upgrade to ICS in the future once JXD support it, but it seems that the normal models won't for a while.. Also, I am hard pressed finding custom roms for the B model


I've read around that the S7100B doesn't have Bluetooth onboard, instead some early S7100A models can come with it. Well, no big deal when it comes to external control pads, but it sucks if you want to get a keyboard to go along with your tablet! 

The S7100B has a CPU which is 1GHz compliant (probably downclocked?) so it should be possible to overclock it to 1,2GHz, which is a REALLY nice result.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> elgarta said:
> 
> 
> > I wrote up a big write-up since I missed your edit lol, but yeah it seems you got your info from similar sources online .
> ...



I often keep an eye on XDA and apad.tv since they have a few people who are posting updates for rooting/OCing the 7100. apad is one of the few forums I have seen that has a dedicated "Technical help" sub-forum for it too lol. The current OC kernels out there are still being tested as the A & B models don't run the same ones.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 16, 2012)

Downloaded the 720p Simpsons trailer from here, and it plays flawlessly from my crappy 50 year old 1GB microSD w/ the video player included on the S7100. OK, obviously the SD isn't really that old, but I think I bought this when I bought my EZFlash 4 lite deluxe when they were first launched. I don't really feel like benchmarking it at the moment, but IIRC it was fairly slow even back then. (God, I can't wait for my new 32GB to get here.) That being the case I'm reasonably certain that you'd have no problems viewing any 720p video you care to... Especially w/ a better SD or from the internal flash.

The s7100 is perfectly rootable, is completely customizable once rooted and runs any Android app I've thrown at it perfectly... Varying degrees of emulator performance aside, I mean, native apps run just fine from 3D games to replacement launchers.

Haven't really been looking so my knowledge of overclocking an Android device is pretty limited, but who overclocked their s7100 and what did they use?

Edit:  I'll check out apad.tv. I hate when people post an answer to my question while I'm typing it. :-)


----------



## elgarta (Apr 16, 2012)

KidIce said:


> Downloaded the 720p Simpsons trailer from here, and it plays flawlessly from my crappy 50 year old 1GB microSD w/ the video player included on the S7100. OK, obviously the SD isn't really that old, but I think I bought this when I bought my EZFlash 4 lite deluxe when they were first launched. I don't really feel like benchmarking it at the moment, but IIRC it was fairly slow even back then. (God, I can't wait for my new 32GB to get here.) That being the case I'm reasonably certain that you'd have no problems viewing any 720p video you care to... Especially w/ a better SD or from the internal flash.
> 
> The s7100 is perfectly rootable, is completely customizable once rooted and runs any Android app I've thrown at it perfectly... Varying degrees of emulator performance aside, I mean, native apps run just fine from 3D games to replacement launchers.
> 
> ...



Yeah I had that issue just before also. I should start refreshing pages before I post to make sure I am not just repeating what someone else says 

What launcher are you using? I really like the stock UI on my Acer Iconia but I doubt there is a free version for other devices based on it lol


----------



## KidIce (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you've been reading the apad.tv forums, you might have seen a post complaining about not being able to remove certain icons. I kind of liked the way they had their launcher laid out, but was frustrated that I couldn't swap out the Chinese apps on the main screen/home screen/whatever for apps I wanted there. The only real fix, as far as I can tell, is replacing the launcher. I tried a couple of highly rated launchers and ended up w/ GO Launcher EX. There may be better out there, but it certainly suits my needs. Very configurable from the app icons to the tool bar (or whatever the bar at the bottom in landscape or left side of the screen in portrait is called in Android lingo). The tool bar can have any of it's apps replaced (bye-bye dialer and contacts) and even has a second page to scroll to.

I'm still messing w/ this thing and hardly any sort of Android expert. When I find something I like and/or works great I tend to stick w/ it until some event suggests I should try something else. I've barely tapped my options for things to try or ways to customize this thing... And damn it! I already finished Plants vs Zombies on the DS, but it was pre-installed on my s7100 and it keeps calling to me and stealing about 1/2 hour of my time a shot. It looks amazing on this thing when compared to the DS version, but that's not the reason I keep playing it. :-)

Hell... So far I spent almost as much time tweaking this thing as I have actually using it. My Wii was like that once custom IOS's and NAND emulation hit. OTOH, I don't really mess w/ my Wii any more, now I just play games on it. This device will probably be no different. And I'd love any input that might shorten my "tweaking" phase... Not to suggest I don't like the tweaking.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 16, 2012)

Haha I actually downloaded it last night for my phone, but I had to go out to a movie and then work so I haven't had any time to play with it. I actually heard about it from some other site iirc. The default launcher for the 7100 does look nice, but if you can't replace he default apps with it then it is kind of pointless. A shame really.

I wish I knew more about android, once mine comes in I expect to mess with it a bit. I haven't really messed with the settings/launchers on my phone/acer much since I don't actually mind the default ones for them, plus I don't want to alter them too much incase I find a custom rom that ends up re-setting my settings. They do offer lots of potential though, certainly a massive leap forward from my old Blackberry that I had last year


----------



## raulpica (Apr 17, 2012)

KidIce said:


> Downloaded the 720p Simpsons trailer from here, and it plays flawlessly from my crappy 50 year old 1GB microSD w/ the video player included on the S7100. OK, obviously the SD isn't really that old, but I think I bought this when I bought my EZFlash 4 lite deluxe when they were first launched. I don't really feel like benchmarking it at the moment, but IIRC it was fairly slow even back then. (God, I can't wait for my new 32GB to get here.) That being the case I'm reasonably certain that you'd have no problems viewing any 720p video you care to... Especially w/ a better SD or from the internal flash.



Thanks for taking time to test it  I'm intending to play mainly High Profile L5.0-L5.1 vids (the Simpsons one you tested is a QuickTime profile, which isn't that taxing for a CPU to decode), so I dunno, those are pretty difficult to play back... could you try playing back this sample (if the player doesn't support MKV, you can try the same sample, but in mp4)? That should be enough for my needs! 

I'm 99% sure that it'll lag horribly 

Thanks again, I truly appreciate you taking your time to test this.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 17, 2012)

Video plays flawlessly on the both of them on the included video player (Yay! it can play MKV's!)... Sound is completely jacked though. I'm kind of inclined to believe it's a CODEC problem rather than lack of horsepower though. I mean, it looks (or rather sounds) exactly like it does on any other device that is trying to play something through the wrong decoder. Load up an exe into a sound player that is willing to play it as raw, that's what it sounds like. Also the video should be the harder thing to decode, right? It certainly isn't bringing the device to it's knees. The sound doesn't stutter, like it would if the system was over taxed, it's just plain fucked. I can't be bothered right this second to look into another player or codecs or what have you...

Unfortunately I apparently did something very bad in my tweaking and had to reinstall the original firmware (my fault, not the device's), so I need to start over w/ my tweaking. The good news is, it should be a hell of a lot faster this time around. The apps and such are largely already downloaded and I have a FAR better understanding of what I'm doing now. Point A to point B is a hell of a lot shorter now. :-)


----------



## raulpica (Apr 17, 2012)

KidIce said:


> Video plays flawlessly on the both of them on the included video player (Yay! it can play MKV's!)... Sound is completely jacked though. I'm kind of inclined to believe it's a CODEC problem rather than lack of horsepower though. I mean, it looks (or rather sounds) exactly like it does on any other device that is trying to play something through the wrong decoder. Load up an exe into a sound player that is willing to play it as raw, that's what it sounds like. Also the video should be the harder thing to decode, right? It certainly isn't bringing the device to it's knees. The sound doesn't stutter, like it would if the system was over taxed, it's just plain fucked. I can't be bothered right this second to look into another player or codecs or what have you...
> 
> Unfortunately I apparently did something very bad in my tweaking and had to reinstall the original firmware (my fault, not the device's), so I need to start over w/ my tweaking. The good news is, it should be a hell of a lot faster this time around. The apps and such are largely already downloaded and I have a FAR better understanding of what I'm doing now. Point A to point B is a hell of a lot shorter now. :-)


That's some excellent news. Looks like you just need a better vid player than the included one then...  I'm totally going to order one now. Thanks


----------



## elgarta (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm actually surprised this topic got even as much love as it has . I cannot wait for mine to come out so I can do some tests with it, I love getting a new piece of hardware and seeing what it is capable of. Recent gaming handheld platforms have impressed me a bit, makes me wonder why I took a big break and ignored them all when alot of the hype around early portable emulation was around.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 18, 2012)

elgarta said:


> I'm actually surprised this topic got even as much love as it has . I cannot wait for mine to come out so I can do some tests with it, I love getting a new piece of hardware and seeing what it is capable of. Recent gaming handheld platforms have impressed me a bit, makes me wonder why I took a big break and ignored them all when alot of the hype around early portable emulation was around.



I was kind of surprised to see someone here asking about it shortly after I had placed my order. :-)

I'm pretty sure you'll like it when you get it, at least I'm liking mine. I had never even considered a tablet before this, and that only changed because of the physical controls. I was one of those "The hell would I want w/ a tablet?" guys, but the more videos I watched and forum posts I read the more I wanted it. :-D


----------



## KidIce (Apr 21, 2012)

OK, I think I may have figured something out about the video player and what's going on. The video is supported by the hardware decoder the audio is not (thus the garbage sound). The problem is, you were right about these video samples bringing  this thing to it's knees... If it's NOT using the hardware decoder. So all the players I've tried that will play the video through a software decoder, the sound is fixed but about 2 seconds in to the video sync is lost and the stuttering begins. If I could find a player that would let me decode the video through hardware and the audio through software there's a chance that this could play your sample vids, but I have yet to find one (not that I've tried even half of them on the market, mind). I think another option might be to re-encode the audio in a format supported by the hardware decoder. Obviously this isn't ideal, as I'm not real fond of having to covert or store multiple copies of a video so I can play it on various devices.

Sorry if this is a deal breaker for you, RP... Particularly if you've already ordered one, it just took me a while to figure out what was actually going on. :-/


----------



## raulpica (Apr 22, 2012)

KidIce said:


> OK, I think I may have figured something out about the video player and what's going on. The video is supported by the hardware decoder the audio is not (thus the garbage sound). The problem is, you were right about these video samples bringing  this thing to it's knees... If it's NOT using the hardware decoder. So all the players I've tried that will play the video through a software decoder, the sound is fixed but about 2 seconds in to the video sync is lost and the stuttering begins. If I could find a player that would let me decode the video through hardware and the audio through software there's a chance that this could play your sample vids, but I have yet to find one (not that I've tried even half of them on the market, mind). I think another option might be to re-encode the audio in a format supported by the hardware decoder. Obviously this isn't ideal, as I'm not real fond of having to covert or store multiple copies of a video so I can play it on various devices.
> 
> Sorry if this is a deal breaker for you, RP... Particularly if you've already ordered one, it just took me a while to figure out what was actually going on. :-/



Thanks for testing it!  I'll probably still get one, as I'll try to tinker with it myself.

Hardware decoding is the only chance for those devices to actually support h264 in 720p/1080p. It looks funny that the player doesn't support AC3 but oh well.

Would you mind testing for the other Audio types around?
http://www.auby.no/files/video_tests/h264_1080p_hp_4.1_10mbps_dts_unstyled_subs_monsters.mkv DTS (I'm sure that this won't work too)
http://www.auby.no/files/video_tests/h264_720p_hp_5.1_3mbps_vorbis_styled_and_unstyled_subs_suzumiya.mkv VORBIS
http://www.auby.no/files/video_tests/h264_720p_hp_3.1_600kbps_aac_mp3_dual_audio_harry_potter.mkv AAC/MP3 (this one has a fairly low Video bitrate, so it might decode the audio in software and it should still work)
http://www.auby.no/files/video_tests/h264_720p_mp_3.1_3mbps_aac_shrinkage.mp4 AAC

This should clear up everything  If it's only a problem about AC3, I could survive without it, few things are encoded with it.

Anyway, what's the name of the internal player? I'll try searching around for some other hardware decoders.

EDIT: The AMLogic 8726 supports hardware decoding for the following video formats: 1080p video for H.264, VC-1, WMV, MPEG1/2/4. That's pretty much 90% of everything floating around  I'll try searching for audio decoding support.
EDIT2: A mediabox sporting the same CPU says this: Support DTS, AC3 Digital audio decoding,decoding L/R track directly. Funny, AC3 _doesn't_ work! 
EDIT3: Found this: "AML8726-M’s problem is that of DTS, AC3 audio track in terms of support, but can besolved manually replace the licence file." Looks like it doesn't decode them because of a license issue. I wonder how this license replacement thingy works...
EDIT4: Even more infos! http://www.deltawd.com/ATV1000.pdf This is a media benchmark, and it says that everything (AC3 included?) is supported, except for DTS, which requires a license. They're talking about hardware decoding, so I'm sure that it should support them by hardware. Looks like they're disabled by the player or something, then?
EDIT5: There's a fix floating around for HW AC3/DTS decoding: http://www.chinadigitalcomm.com/ainol-mid-f105/custom-826-rom-patched-with-2gb-3gb-4gb-data-partition-overclock-compcache-t10957-40.html . Maybe with some work it could be applied to the JXD S7100. That's it, I'm still getting one 
EDIT6: Found fix for JXD S7100 http://www.apad.tv/apadforum/showthread.php?2611-Not-sound-in-many-movies-with-audio-format-AC-3-ACM-CODEC&p=21578&viewfull=1#post21578 Looks like I'm a real Google hound!  I wonder if it'll work on S7100B, since that's the one I'm getting.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 22, 2012)

The included player only identifies itself as "VideoPlayer v1.73". I also have RockPlayer installed. RockPlayer offers software decoding, which is pretty much futile for these vids, but beyond that has no better performance over then included player (which is to be expected w/ hardware decoding).

Monsters - Video plays fine, sound is busted
Suzumiya - Plays fine, audio is fine... Made me feel dirty and in need of a shower
Potter - Video is fine, audio plays out of sync... This actually seems to be a problem w/ the video itself though.
Duke - Plays fine, audio is fine

The fix from apad.tv won't work on the s7100B as far as I can tell, there is no option on the recovery menu to apply the license. There may be some way to enable the license on a B unit, but the method offered there is not it.

Speaking of apad.tv, those guys have been busy. When you get your S7100 the first thing you should do is this. Wish that thread had existed when I first got this thing. And if you're you're adventurous then try this. I'm running just fine at 1000MHz, BTW


----------



## raulpica (Apr 22, 2012)

KidIce said:


> The included player only identifies itself as "VideoPlayer v1.73". I also have RockPlayer installed. RockPlayer offers software decoding, which is pretty much futile for these vids, but beyond that has no better performance over then included player (which is to be expected w/ hardware decoding).
> 
> Monsters - Video plays fine, sound is busted
> Suzumiya - Plays fine, audio is fine... Made me feel dirty and in need of a shower
> ...



Well, I guess it's useless searching for another player... Crap, this sucks 

We seriously need a fix for the S7100B too. If there isn't any available, I might have to resort getting an A unit


----------



## elgarta (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah alot of blank areas with the B unit's performance since alot of people who tinker these devices have the original A unit and not the B.. Plus, people who wouldn't know better would just buy it and think it was the same since (as far as I know) the box/unit don't specify what model it is (A/B) unless you go through the system settings >.<

How is it working OC'd? Are you getting any problems like shorter battery life or random freezes/shut-downs? I want to possibly put mine at 1000mhz once it comes in, but I haven't ever OC'd a device because of the fear that I will kill it


----------



## KidIce (Apr 23, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Well, I guess it's useless searching for another player... Crap, this sucks
> 
> We seriously need a fix for the S7100B too. If there isn't any available, I might have to resort getting an A unit



Yeah, I suspect most players will have the same problems. It wouldn't surprise me to see a fix on apad.tv for the B units though. At this point, the B unit seems to be getting more love then the A unit, I suspect because the B unit is rapidly becoming the more common device. As far as I can tell the A unit is no longer produced or available from a retailer, so from now on all new devices should be B's... Until they release a C unit. :-/

I'd work on this a little harder, but using this thing as any sort of media player is a really low priority for me. Sorry, I only bothered testing the samples for your benefit. It's not that I will never watch videos or listen to music on it, but I have a MUCH smaller MP3 player (and a smaller portable CD player) for music and mostly the only reason I drag around video is to show it to a co-worker or some such... Not for me to watch. I suspect if I looked long and had I'd find a way to install the license w/o the recovery menu, but I have too many other things taking up my time to give an honest effort.



elgarta said:


> Yeah alot of blank areas with the B unit's performance since alot of people who tinker these devices have the original A unit and not the B.. Plus, people who wouldn't know better would just buy it and think it was the same since (as far as I know) the box/unit don't specify what model it is (A/B) unless you go through the system settings >.<
> 
> How is it working OC'd? Are you getting any problems like shorter battery life or random freezes/shut-downs? I want to possibly put mine at 1000mhz once it comes in, but I haven't ever OC'd a device because of the fear that I will kill it



As I said, that seems to be transitioning. I suspect the B unit will eventually take over just by sheer numbers. As more of the B units sell, the ratio of B to A is likely to start favoring the B and in a hurry.

Overclocking. It's completely stable at 1K from my experience.  No random freezes or such. The back of my s7100 gets a bit warm at standard clock speeds. It's warmer overclocked while plugged in and under load, but not "scary" warm/hot.

Battery life is impacted, but I think this should be obvious, and I haven't bothered to measure by how much. I'd have to stress test it to come up w/ anything useful. Most mobile devices drop their power usage when under a lighter load by reducing the clock and such. Regardless, I took this out w/ me and played the PSX version of Soul Reaver for close to 3 hours and didn't run of of juice.

 The performance boost isn't so high that "YOU HAVE TO DO THIS!!!". OTOH, the increased heat and shortened battery life aren't so significant either that you should be afraid of it. It's stable, there is no reason to fear it; it's up to you to decide if the shortened battery life and slightly warmer temperatures are acceptable to you.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 23, 2012)

KidIce said:


> As I said, that seems to be transitioning. I suspect the B unit will eventually take over just by sheer numbers. As more of the B units sell, the ratio of B to A is likely to start favoring the B and in a hurry.
> 
> Overclocking. It's completely stable at 1K from my experience.  No random freezes or such. The back of my s7100 gets a bit warm at standard clock speeds. It's warmer overclocked while plugged in and under load, but not "scary" warm/hot.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can see it going that way. I do see some of the tweakers on apad.tv who are posting things for the B unit and asking for tests to be done to see how it works, so currently it is just slower since they don't have it.. but I am sure once these people get their hands on one (And once/if it gets an update for ICS 4.0) the focus will entirely shift.  I only just noticed today the DX seems to be sold out of the old model where it was available not long ago.

Glad to hear that. I am used to my android phone getting warm at times, but I've never had anything scary happen. yeah I'd expect the battery to take a hit, but if you still get 3 hours battery without a complete drain that is pretty good. Most tests I looked up gave the standard clocking a life of about 4 hours, so it's nice that the negative impacts aren't serious.

I might play around with it when it comes in, I mean, for the price even if something does go wrong it isn't like I just destroyed a $700 tablet.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 23, 2012)

KidIce said:


> Yeah, I suspect most players will have the same problems. It wouldn't surprise me to see a fix on apad.tv for the B units though. At this point, the B unit seems to be getting more love then the A unit, I suspect because the B unit is rapidly becoming the more common device. As far as I can tell the A unit is no longer produced or available from a retailer, so from now on all new devices should be B's... Until they release a C unit. :-/


And seeing that a AML8726-M6 coming out with dual-core, I can foree see a S7100C happening soon 

EDIT: Hey [member=KidIce], isn't there a "Set eFuse" option in the Recovery menu?


----------



## elgarta (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine finally arrived but it had almost no charge on it, so I only had enough time to quickly check the UI out. Once I get it charged i am planning to install the root package mentioned earlier in this thread and then see how it all goes!

Since I have never played around in the recovery menu I don't actually know how to get into it. I just hold the menu button when I press the power button in, right? The thread on apad.tv says (Power + Menu) so I assume so, but I can't test it since I get the big battery bar pop up telling me it is charging now.

First impressions though, this thing is a pretty solid device. The casing seems very well made for a tablet in the sub $200 price range. I did play Star Fox 64 for 1 minute to test it, and despite the hiccups it seems very playable. The buttons feel nice too, and I had no complaints witht the analog nub either. I guess knowing wha to expect avoided me from sitting here complaining about the lack of shoulder buttons and how the speakers aren't the same as a high end machine or whatever. I am looking forward to coming back from work and messing around with it tonight


----------



## KidIce (Apr 24, 2012)

raulpica said:


> And seeing that a AML8726-M6 coming out with dual-core, I can foree see a S7100C happening soon
> 
> EDIT: Hey [member=KidIce], isn't there a "Set eFuse" option in the Recovery menu?



I hate you so much for pointing that out.  Of course if one does come out that is dual core and at a similar price I'll be all over it and my current unit will be looking for a new home.

No eFuse option in the recovery menu. It consists of reboot system now, apply update from sdcard, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache partition, wipe media partition, reboot into factory test.



elgarta said:


> Mine finally arrived but it had almost no charge on it, so I only had enough time to quickly check the UI out. Once I get it charged i am planning to install the root package mentioned earlier in this thread and then see how it all goes!
> 
> Since I have never played around in the recovery menu I don't actually know how to get into it. I just hold the menu button when I press the power button in, right? The thread on apad.tv says (Power + Menu) so I assume so, but I can't test it since I get the big battery bar pop up telling me it is charging now.
> 
> First impressions though, this thing is a pretty solid device. The casing seems very well made for a tablet in the sub $200 price range. I did play Star Fox 64 for 1 minute to test it, and despite the hiccups it seems very playable. The buttons feel nice too, and I had no complaints witht the analog nub either. I guess knowing wha to expect avoided me from sitting here complaining about the lack of shoulder buttons and how the speakers aren't the same as a high end machine or whatever. I am looking forward to coming back from work and messing around with it tonight



Yeah, drop the update.zip onto the root of your SD (I don't think you actually need to rename it, like the post I linked says, but may as well). Make sure the unit is fully powered down and not just asleep. Then hold the menu button and the power button until it says, "upgrading please wait". It should then cycle through the blue Android, Cortex, etc screens you see on a normal power up, then a picture of an Android standing next to a pack of generic "fun size" raisins w/ a arrow coming out of it, then the recovery menu. Use the D-pad to highlight "apply update from sdcard" and use the start button to select it. Select the update file and let it do it's thing. That should get your rooted and the market installed in one shot... As opposed to what I went through: using UnlockRoot, locating and downloading the various required APK's, etc.

The OC kernels apply in the same manor.

Despite the claims of no data loss in the posts linked, they did screw up a couple installed apps and my widgets, which is why I suggest doing the root and OC'ing before you really start working on customizing the thing. Nothing big or hard to fix, but why do it more than you have to.

Applying the system update from the JXD site will completely wipe anything you've done, though, so if you are going to do that, do it before you do anything else.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 24, 2012)

Well once I get home (assuming it has actually charged) i will do this. I mainly want to remove some of the cluter hat is on there and those chinese apps that I can't figure out. Luckily I haven't done any customization on it  as of yet.

I can understand the complaints people have with the launcher, but if you could run it and actually customise it all like the organised drawers the games are in, and maybe add a link the the android app page, it would be nice.

Is the system update on the site an update worth doing? I didn't get the chance to look at the specs in detail so I don't know what it updates at all

Update: So I got back and decided to play with the device some more. I installed the market/root package mentioned earlier and I installed a new loader, but what I am wondering now is whether the Chinese garbage can actually be removed or not. I am wanting to update the emulators and replace the GBA one with the version that runs golden sun, but it just says it can't uninstall.

Also it seems as though no apps from the Google market want to install, they all say they are not compatible with my device/version (MIP s7100 is what it shows up as), which is weird considering my phone that runs froyo can have the same apps installed. I am just hoping it's because I am just too tired to know what I am doing after a long day at work >.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 25, 2012)

elgarta said:


> Well once I get home (assuming it has actually charged) i will do this. I mainly want to remove some of the cluter hat is on there and those chinese apps that I can't figure out. Luckily I haven't done any customization on it  as of yet.
> 
> I can understand the complaints people have with the launcher, but if you could run it and actually customise it all like the organised drawers the games are in, and maybe add a link the the android app page, it would be nice.



Yeah, I kind of liked the launcher it came w/ too, but the fact that everything was pretty much locked down was the deal breaker for me.



elgarta said:


> Is the system update on the site an update worth doing? I didn't get the chance to look at the specs in detail so I don't know what it updates at all
> 
> Update: So I got back and decided to play with the device some more. I installed the market/root package mentioned earlier and I installed a new loader, but what I am wondering now is whether the Chinese garbage can actually be removed or not. I am wanting to update the emulators and replace the GBA one with the version that runs golden sun, but it just says it can't uninstall.
> 
> Also it seems as though no apps from the Google market want to install, they all say they are not compatible with my device/version (MIP s7100 is what it shows up as), which is weird considering my phone that runs froyo can have the same apps installed. I am just hoping it's because I am just too tired to know what I am doing after a long day at work >.<



Did you get an A or B unit? In the about device page in the system settings under Build number it will display S7100B and a cryptic serial like code if it's a B. The Model number field will still report S7100 regardless of which you have, though. If it's a B you should be on Gingerbread (2.3) and not Froyo (2.2)... It could be that 2.3.4 is in the update, and I just don't recall. I really didn't see any big differences after doing it, other then all my apps and tweakings were gone or undone and the ROM's included for the emulator were gone (no biggie there). I really don't recall if it was on 2.2 when I got it though, I applied it only a couple days after I got mine and was too excited about its other crap to pay enough attention (and fairly clueless about Android). 

The emulators and many of the Chinese apps are installed as system apps, you are going to need to use something like Root Uninstaller to get rid of them, the App Manager that is on there will not remove system apps.

Hmm... Not sure what the problem is w/ the market. My market install works fine and after a market update the pages I mentioned that were crashing it quit doing so.

What apps? I can check on mine to see if there is an issue for me. I mean, usually if a app isn't compatible (according to Google) then it doesn't even show up in the market when searched for or by browsing. If I locate it via other sites that then link me to the market page, then it reports it as incompatible w/ my device. Of course, if I download the APK from elsewhere and install it it usually works, despite what Google has to say on the matter.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 25, 2012)

KidIce said:


> Did you get an A or B unit? In the about device page in the system settings under Build number it will display S7100B and a cryptic serial like code if it's a B. The Model number field will still report S7100 regardless of which you have, though. If it's a B you should be on Gingerbread (2.3) and not Froyo (2.2)... It could be that 2.3.4 is in the update, and I just don't recall. I really didn't see any big differences after doing it, other then all my apps and tweakings were gone or undone and the ROM's included for the emulator were gone (no biggie there). I really don't recall if it was on 2.2 when I got it though, I applied it only a couple days after I got mine and was too excited about its other crap to pay enough attention (and fairly clueless about Android).
> 
> The emulators and many of the Chinese apps are installed as system apps, you are going to need to use something like Root Uninstaller to get rid of them, the App Manager that is on there will not remove system apps.
> 
> ...



I have the s7100b. The device just seems to be recognises as a generic MIP when going through the market and I cant install any apps directly, so i need to download them onto my PC as an APK and then transfer them over. Been tinkering with it for the last 2 hours or so and I think I am finally getting into it. I am also getting a better understanding of how android works too since I haven't done alot of customisation on my phone, cause really I don't do alot with it anyway.

The tool I finally found to remove the apps was Titanium Backup, It has no problems removing system/protected software, so i got rid of the ones that were preventing me from installing my own updated versions, working like a charm now. The battery has also been great since last night, so I don't know what was causing it to drain fast.

Well, a few apps off the top of my head were Mame4all, Astro (file manager), appbrain & uninstaller. Maybe that is it, alot of them i am searching through appbrain since I have used that more in the past and that directs me straight to the google market. Downloading the APKs from anywhere else is fine, so it is a bit weird that the market has some sort of compatibility issues when the device runs them fine once you work around it


----------



## KidIce (Apr 26, 2012)

I downloaded both MAME4All and MAME4Droid Reloaded from the market w/ no problems and I'm downloading AppBrain now. I visited the market page for the other two apps, but didn't download them... As far as I could tell though I could have no problem. Mine also identifies itself on the market as a MID S7100.

When you connected to the market did it upgrade to Google Play? For some reason it took a few visits w/ the market app included in that root package before it upgraded mine, but afterwards any issues I had were gone.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 26, 2012)

KidIce said:


> I downloaded both MAME4All and MAME4Droid Reloaded from the market w/ no problems and I'm downloading AppBrain now. I visited the market page for the other two apps, but didn't download them... As far as I could tell though I could have no problem. Mine also identifies itself on the market as a MID S7100.
> 
> When you connected to the market did it upgrade to Google Play? For some reason it took a few visits w/ the market app included in that root package before it upgraded mine, but afterwards any issues I had were gone.



Weird.. I will have to check it again then. Mine upgraded almost immediately to the Google market from the Android one. Obviously the device is capable of getting the stuff from the market place 

Otherwise the only other issue I had was the screen sensing touches in some places when I wasn't actually touching the screen, but that might've been some smudged on the screen, it went away after a quick  wipe-down with a microfibre cloth. Very happy with the device. I also love the screen, generally very responsive except for maybe 10 seconds after booting when the launcher is loading up. I am going to test it out over my weekend and I might throw a bit of a review together for it just so there is something out there, I personally didn't find the "IT DOESNT HAVE SHOULDER BUTTONS!!" cry-reviews very helpful, and almost all of the ones I found and read were about the old resistive screen model or were un-rooted devices, so there were complaints about the default apps.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 26, 2012)

@[member='KidIce'] @[member='elgarta']
Where have you guys bought yours?

I was thinking of getting an A unit because of the DTS/AC3 license thingy, which kinda is a major selling point for me.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Should I wait for a  AML8726-MX dual-core version, or buy the current version?


----------



## elgarta (Apr 27, 2012)

@raulpica I bought mine from willgoo.com (weird name, I know). I think they did have the A unit at one point but I am not sure if it is still in stock. DX is another place that I saw the A unit at which I almost ordered.. then you have Chinagrabber and Isharegifts. I heard they shipped alot of people the resistive screen model when it first came out, so just be cautious if you do that 



Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> Should I wait for a  AML8726-MX dual-core version, or buy the current version?



Hard to say when/if they will do this, that is the only problem with waiting it out. honestly I haven't even OC'd mine yet and I only get a little bit of stuttering on a few games, mostly N64 and a few of the very very busy MAME ones, but even then it's just a slight jitter and not game breaking.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 27, 2012)

I may go AWOL for a couple days. My computer is having a major hardware failure, it won't even post 85% of the time. I'll be going out this weekend and buying a new MOBO, CPU, etc. I'm actually surprised I managed to post this from my computer and not my s7100, 3DS, etc. :-/

I bought my s7100 from Price Angels. Like I said earlier, they were selling them for ~$160 (and still are). They sell the black capacitive screen model only, from what I can see. They do not mention whether it will be a A or B unit, but because I received a B model and the A model supply seems to have dried up, I think it's safe to assume you will get a B unit from PA.

@[member='Dingoo-fan 32']:
I absolutely agree w/ elgarta. This is a nice little device...Even now at it's current spec. RP's speculation about a C model w/ a dual core processor was (I believe) as much to poke fun at me and my comment as it was an attempt to predict what will happen. He has no special knowledge about what JXD might do in the future, he was just using some news about ARM cores to exploit my pessimism. The AML8726-MX dual-core equipped s7100C is a myth made up in this very thread. If you wait for it you will probably be waiting a VERY long time... And in fact, you may be waiting for a device that may never exist.

Waiting or not is up to you, but I really think you will be missing out on what elgarta and I are currently playing w/ and waiting for something that won't be available for a long time... If ever.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Apr 27, 2012)

@[member='KidIce']:
I Knew the s7100C was a joke, but JXD launches a upgraded device every month, so a dual-core version is probable...

I'm in trouble deciding between the s7100A and the YDP-G16, any help?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 27, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> @[member='KidIce']:
> I Knew the s7100C was a joke, but JXD launches a upgraded device every month, so a dual-core version is probable...
> 
> I'm in trouble deciding between the s7100A and the YDP-G16, any help?


YDP-G16 has a resistive screen (which isn't multitouch and it feels really really crappy, when compared to a capacitive one), and has different CPU. A positive note is that it has shoulder buttons (the S7100 doesn't have them). It also has a smaller screen (4.3" vs 7").

While it has the same GPU as the S7100, the CPU might be weaker. It's a Cortex-A8, and while clocked on 1.5GHz, a Cortex-A9 is probably stronger (A9 is super-scalar, iirc?). Positive note is that the media "engine" (the specialized DSP) in it is a lot stronger than the one the S7100 has got.

As for the Dual Core thingy, as KidIce has said, it's just speculation on my part. But as you've said, JXD upgrades their designs kinda frequently (3 months apart between each model?) so it might come soon, or not.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 28, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> @[member='KidIce']:
> I Knew the s7100C was a joke, but JXD launches a upgraded device every month, so a dual-core version is probable...
> 
> I'm in trouble deciding between the s7100A and the YDP-G16, any help?



The S7100A is disapearing from stock, so if you are looking at it then I'd look at going for it now. Otherwise you have the S601 which is the smaller version of the 7100A model with shoulder buttons. I haven't read much on the YDP-G16 since I didn't know it had been released yet, but I'd expect a slightly weaker CPU and resistive screen. The screen seems to be resistive in alot of the small consoles they make, not sure why they do this though : /


----------



## KidIce (Apr 28, 2012)

I discovered the JXD in an advert e-mail from one of the Chinese shops I buy stuff from. Once I discovered it, I looked at a bunch of devices like this. I've never payed much attention to JXD, YinLips, etc products, so I didn't realize they had started making ones running Android or that might have a chance at replacing my PSP for on the go emulation. I went w/ the S7100 because of the larger/capacitive screen and generally better specs than most the Android devices w/ hardware controls bolted on them. I mostly bought it for retro gaming, but it is an Android tablet and I knew I would probably use it for some "tablety" type things (e-reader, web-browsing at the local pub, etc) that would make a bigger screen more desirable, so the other devices lost on those merits.

Do I miss the shoulder buttons? Yeah a bit. There are some titles I've had to get pretty creative w/ to make playable because they're missing, but not enough to make me regret buying a "gaming" device w/o them. My PSP is pretty much done for as my portable emulation device of choice if that gives you any idea of how much I need them.

There are times I wish it was smaller, but it's not like I wasn't aware what a bigger screen would mean. My DS's and PSP's will fit in the breast pocket of my coat, this obviously will not. If that level of portability is more important to you, the other devices obviously win. This is great for plane/train/bus rides, on my breaks at work and so on; but if I'm waiting in line for the latest block buster movie I'm probably not going to have it on me because it's not pocket-able... Of course my 3DS is always in that pocket anyway. :-)


----------



## elgarta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd never heard of them until I made this topic. I was looking at picking up one of those GP32X things but then a thread I was reading directed me to yinlips, then it directed me to a Yinlips vs JXD post with little substance. I am certainly happy that I picked this thing up, like you said it requires creative ways for some games to work, especially since some emulators (Snes9x) don't give you many options for mapping L/R buttons, so I have all the buttons on my screen just so I can set them up in a way I like 

Since buying this I have pretty much kept my PSP Go for PSX/PSP titles and the JXD has become my retro emulator device of choice. I love that there are choices for emulators. The only things I could see being better are the inclusion of shoulder buttons and more emulators that share battery saves instead of having their own unique save type (Snes 9x and Super Gnes are the only 2 that I find that support .srm files). It'd just be nice to switch emulators on the fly because you'd prefer ones special features for certain parts of the game, but thats an Android issue and not JXD.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 30, 2012)

@[member='KidIce']

I got a reply on apad.tv on the issue of AC3/DTS decoding. Soulflier (the guy behind GaboROM for S7100A) told me this:


> Oh I see. There is a software solution too, in MX video player, you can select software audio decoding, so that video is HW decoded, audio is SW.



I guess it'd be worth a try. Might be interesting with those kind of vids 

This rekindled my hope in it. I'll get a S7100B in two weeks.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 30, 2012)

elgarta said:


> I'd never heard of them until I made this topic. I was looking at picking up one of those GP32X things but then a thread I was reading directed me to yinlips, then it directed me to a Yinlips vs JXD post with little substance. I am certainly happy that I picked this thing up, like you said it requires creative ways for some games to work, especially since some emulators (Snes9x) don't give you many options for mapping L/R buttons, so I have all the buttons on my screen just so I can set them up in a way I like
> 
> Since buying this I have pretty much kept my PSP Go for PSX/PSP titles and the JXD has become my retro emulator device of choice. I love that there are choices for emulators. The only things I could see being better are the inclusion of shoulder buttons and more emulators that share battery saves instead of having their own unique save type (Snes 9x and Super Gnes are the only 2 that I find that support .srm files). It'd just be nice to switch emulators on the fly because you'd prefer ones special features for certain parts of the game, but thats an Android issue and not JXD.



Yeah... PSX emu is at best useable. If you have a PSP you are probably not going to start using the S7100 instead. The other emulators for Android on this device tend to be better than the PSP altenatives though. As I said, my PSP is no longer my goto device for handheld retro gaming, unles it's PSX emulation.

I've known of JXD, Yinlips, Game Park, Dingoo, Pandora and a mess of other brands/products for some time. The only thing that looked like a better performer than my PSP for emulation was the Pandora, and its price and lack of availabilty made it a no go. I've played w/ iPhones and various highend Droid's. None of them have made me want to switch from my PSP due to the lack of physical controls or just flat out poor performance. The videos and reviews of the S7100 showed a level of performance (and physical controls) enough changed my mind, and I'm not sorry for a second that it did.



raulpica said:


> @[member='KidIce']
> 
> I got a reply on apad.tv on the issue of AC3/DTS decoding. Soulflier (the guy behind GaboROM for S7100A) told me this:
> 
> ...



I can't test it right now, unfortunatley. My new PC build is currently sucking up all my time and bandwidth dowloading/installing drivers and other nonsence and I deleted the test videos (I figured I was done w/ them). After spending most of a day trying to eliminate my BSOD's and all manner of other crap, I figured it was probably going to take less time if I just did a clean install and start over then continue to try to troubleshoot . I'm still working on that... And I have to work tomorrow and meet w/ a broker and...

When I'm done getting this new rig back to what it was I'll start working on my JXD again and test that for you. Sorry, but my computer is my priority, I have to work from this thing fairly often. :-/


----------



## raulpica (Apr 30, 2012)

KidIce said:


> Sorry, but my computer is my priority, I have to work from this thing fairly often. :-/


Well sure, don't worry  I forgot you had issues with your PC. It was worth a shot.

I can't wait to join you guys in the S7100B club 

Just one question (it's for @[member='elgarta'] also), with games on emulators that require shoulder buttons, you can map them to the touch screen, right?

I sure do hope so


----------



## elgarta (Apr 30, 2012)

raulpica said:


> KidIce said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but my computer is my priority, I have to work from this thing fairly often. :-/
> ...



A club eh? That sounds cool, but I don't know how many people would know what we were referring to 

You can map shoulder buttons, and quite easily. The only emulators I've had to be creative with were SNES 9x since you need to map the L/R buttons to the on screen D-Pad and/or the A/B/X/Y buttons. Snesoid and others let you just stick them by themselves, but not old 9x.. nope.. And the N64oid. I actually could not get mine to work as a D-Pad, plus you have to have the Analog stick mapped sepperately and then you have 2 shoulder buttons and the Z trigger.. My god, whoever designed the N64 controller must have made it simply to stop people from re-producing copies of the games. It was so horribly designed >.


----------



## KidIce (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, the N64 controller is unholy. I did manage to play some Zelda: OoC and do alright, but I never found a useful way to Z-target. :-/ OTOH, the virtual analog stick is a lot nicer than I expected.

Almost any Android emulator is going to have virtual controls as most Android devices lack physical ones. Most of them are remap-able, some allow you to even move the buttons to where you want them on the screen or only display the ones you need. Really, it's not as bad as some people seem to think.


----------



## elgarta (May 1, 2012)

Exactly. I find the N64 to be fun to figure out, but some games like Mario are alot easier to set up then say Zelda or Star Fox. I do resort to the virtual analog stick, which as you said works nicely. Much better than the joystick on the MAME emulators : /

I ended up just downloading different versions of the emulators to see what worked for me. I think I have about 2 of each for some since 1 will run some games perfectly but not othres, but some will run those others fine, but not run the first set very well. I think they get more support than the PSP ones too, so improvements will likely continue over the course of time.. Especially as people are startign to get game controllers like the wii-mote working with their bluetooth devices.E

Edit: It looks like Apad.tv has links to a custom rom for the s7100b. The launcher on it looks ok, but I wish it was out when I first got mine haha. It would've saved some time and frustration when dealing with the pre-installed apps


----------



## KidIce (May 3, 2012)

Alright boys and girls.... The problem w/ the Android market elgarta is having seems to be directly related to the ROM that I linked to that installs root and Google Play. I screwed up again (you have no idea how reckless I've been w/ my tweeking) and had to re-flash. I used that package instead of Unlock Root this time and all of a sudden I can't find a damn thing on the market and just about everything is now "Incompatible w/ your MID S7100". I also took more extreme measures this time by spoofing as a Galaxy S. An here's what I did...

If you have applied any of the kernels that root, install the market or OC your S7100 it would be best if you re-flash to the update from the JXD website. That's where I started this time.

Use Unlock Root to root your device, and enable installing from unknown sources in settings.

Install Root Explorer from SD. You'll have to find the APK on your own, because at this point you will not be able to install via the market.

Open Root Explorer and go to the system directory. Locate the build.prop file. You might want to back this file up first, but the edits I'm about to suggest aren't really dangerous and can be undone easily enough. Touch and hold until a menu pops up. Select "Open in text editor". Look for the ro.product entries (should all be there on the first screen). Replace any instance of "MID" w/ "samsung" and any instance of "s7100" w/ "galaxy s" (do not enter quotes), there should be exactly 4 entries replaced. Save and exit.

Now you're going to need some APK's: I can upload them somewhere, but I honestly don't know if I can link to them here or not (are these freely distributable or not?!?), but these are the APK's you need:
1) GoogleServicesFramework.apk
2) MarketUpdater.apk
3) Vending.apk

Put them on your SD, then Use Root Explorer to copy them to system/app. Touch and hold on the newly copied files until the menu appears, then select permissions (one at a time). Set all the read column to on, the owner/write box to on, the rest of the boxes to off/ The menu should look like this:

[X][X][ ]
[X][ ][ ]
[X][ ][ ]

Now go back to your SD and tap the vending APK and then select install,

That's it, you're done. A reboot would probably be a good idea at this point, but afterwards you just need to sign in or set up you Google account and you should be able to download anything that will run on a Galaxy S.

Edit: If I get the time, I'll clean this up and do a step by step tutorial... But time is not something I'm likely to have a lot of any time soon. If anyon can use this to make a better tutorial, please do... But a thanks would be nice. :-)


----------



## elgarta (May 5, 2012)

Well at least it isn't an issue with the device itself. I might re-flash the device when a good rom is around. I haven't heard much about the one I mentioned earlier, and I don't feel like being a pioneer with these things 

Does re-flashing uninstall/replace the stuff that you have put on it?


----------



## KidIce (May 5, 2012)

Yes. Back up all your APK's before you start. Any saves in games will pretty much be toast though, I haven't figured out where they're stored yet... Mostly 'cause I haven't bothered looking for them yet. Any ROM's and other content that is on your SD should be safe. Of course, IMO, the earlier you start the process the less you'll lose.

Unless Google black listed the S7100 at the same time that I re-flashed, I'm pretty sure the ROM is the problem. I was able to download most things even w/ it being identified as a MID S7100, it was only after I re-flashed and used the root/market ROM from APad that my S7100 was suddenly not compatible w/ anything.I could use the market just fine before the reflash w/ the OC ROM, so I'm pretty sure it's not a factor.

I chose to spoof as a Galaxy S as it's my understanding that it was one of the better supported android devices out there. That mostly seems to be the case, but ColEm still eludes me. :-( You can chose to spoof as anything you want though.

I'm learning a lot about Android... Even if some of it is how to break it. :-D


----------



## elgarta (May 6, 2012)

D'oh. Well probably best for me to do it sooner rather than later. Now from what I have n oticed, roms save their information in the folder that the rom is stored in, for example my snes one is MNT\Flash\Roms\SNES roms. I don't know where android apps save their info though, I heard it has something to do with the Data folder but that doesn't help. Luckily none of my android games have a ny saves except for my Chinese Angry Birds, I played through 4 levels to see how it  worked lol.

Well that's weird. How did you manage to spoof  another device? Does  that somehow give it access to the market downloads?

Haha, yeah Android is a fun system to mess with. I can't beleive I hadn't even tried half of this stuff with my trusty old phone. I actually found it funny that the JXD has a call-out option like a regular android cell phone, but it only doesn't work because there is no network. If it had 3G support I wonder if you could get it to work as a giant cell


----------



## KidIce (May 7, 2012)

I posted a slightly better tutorial here.


----------



## KidIce (May 8, 2012)

Hmm... Re-downloaded the BBC video and MX player. Sound is still screwed even w/ software decoding. The problem seems to be that it is still playing the hardware decoded audio AND the software decoded audio. Playing lesser videos results in hearing two audio tracks overlaid on each other w/ slightly different sync. On the BBC video the hardware decoded track completely overtakes the audio decoded one, and while for half a second it sounded like it was going to be the solution the hardware track kicked in and the expletives started. :-/

Didn't test the others, but I'm beginning to suspect that re-encoding the audio is our only option... Which is fine for me, I didn't buy this for any sort of media playback, but I'm sorry I don't have better news for RP.


----------



## raulpica (May 9, 2012)

Ordered my JXD S7100B two days ago (which is coming from the US). I'll be soon joining you personally in this entire codec-thingmajig


----------



## elgarta (May 11, 2012)

Waiting for it to be charged now so I can install the OC kernals and get it running at 1ghz. Been playing around with it more and trying to stress test it with high end MAME and some N64 roms and I find that the N64 runs quite well as long as you aren't using the on-screen controls alot.. For me it causes some freezes, but the controls bypass this. Hopefully 1ghz running under the hood will fix a few more of the issues.

Now would this thing run a USB game-pad at all, even if an adapter was needed? I don't quite know what all the ports on the device are yet. Just thinking of trying to see what it would look like on a TV screen and see if I can show it off to a few more people lol.


----------



## KidIce (May 13, 2012)

S7100 held w/ the JXD logo right side up has the following ports:

On the right side towards the top is the reset button. Mostly useless, even if your JXD crashes you should be able to do a full power cycle by just holding down the power button long enough.
Bottom towards the right is the microSD slot.
Left side towards the top is the AC power port.
Top side towards the right side are as follows (from left to right): mic (not a port, the mic is inside the hole), HDMI, USB, audio.

As far as hooking up a USB stick, I can't say. I use a Super Joy Box and PS2 Dual Shock controllers on my PC, I do not have a true USB game controller. Hooking up my Super Joy Box crashes my S7100... I really didn't expect it to work I just thought I'd try. USB PC keyboards and mice work fine though, so maybe a a true USB game controller would.  I'm not going to buy one to test though as I wouldn't use it for anything else.


----------



## elgarta (May 13, 2012)

You've become quite the expert on this device lol. I actually started playing around with it a bit after this post and I couldn't even get my gamepad to be recognised, let alone crash the system. The thing that had me curious was this controller which according to a video runs by plugging a USB IR reciever to a cable and connect it to the JXD. I actually had a similar thought as to whether a bluetooth reciever could work in a similar fashion, but I am not going to bother with that since I don't even use bluetooth for anything else except a hands free set on my phone.

I'm starting to pick up alot more on how Android works now, I don't mind tinkering with this since I can't afford to break my phone or mess it up somehow. I also did OC it to 1ghz and have had no problems, although I don't notice any sort of performance changes so I don't even know what is going on in the background. It looks like more and more people are getting this device too, so it'd be interesting to see if it builds a large fanbase in the way that the GP32X or Dingoo devices have. Android seems to be a better system to work with instead of porting Linux or w/e to these open-consoles.


----------



## raulpica (May 14, 2012)

Dang, my JXD S7100 is still stuck in the USA D:

I wonder if you can plug a USB bluetooth received in the USB port?


----------



## SifJar (May 14, 2012)

USB bluetooth receiver probably won't work, doubt device would have driver for that. Generic USB game controller should work I think, I believe android does support those.


----------



## raulpica (May 15, 2012)

SifJar said:


> USB bluetooth receiver probably won't work, doubt device would have driver for that. Generic USB game controller should work I think, I believe android does support those.


I hoped Android already had those implemented... I needed a small BT keyboard for dosbox emulating, but I'll probably have to attach some huge-ass USB keyboard for that, it seems


----------



## SifJar (May 15, 2012)

raulpica said:


> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> > USB bluetooth receiver probably won't work, doubt device would have driver for that. Generic USB game controller should work I think, I believe android does support those.
> ...


Nah, seeing as most Android devices have Bluetooth built in, it doesn't really need drivers for USB Bluetooth adapters.


----------



## raulpica (May 15, 2012)

SifJar said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > SifJar said:
> ...


Yep, but I was saying that because, in fact, the JXD S7100B lacks bluetooth.


----------



## KidIce (May 18, 2012)

elgarta said:


> Just thinking of trying to see what it would look like on a TV screen and see if I can show it off to a few more people lol.



Actually I dug out an HDMI cable and hooked it up. Video playback is gorgeous, everything you expect from HD... Anything else is smeary crap: home screen, apps, etc. It's all usable and such, but I prefer my "upscaling" of lower resolutions to be pixely instead of composite style blurry.



elgarta said:


> You've become quite the expert on this device lol. I actually started playing around with it a bit after this post and I couldn't even get my gamepad to be recognised, let alone crash the system. The thing that had me curious was this controller which according to a video runs by plugging a USB IR reciever to a cable and connect it to the JXD. I actually had a similar thought as to whether a bluetooth reciever could work in a similar fashion, but I am not going to bother with that since I don't even use bluetooth for anything else except a hands free set on my phone.
> 
> I'm starting to pick up alot more on how Android works now, I don't mind tinkering with this since I can't afford to break my phone or mess it up somehow. I also did OC it to 1ghz and have had no problems, although I don't notice any sort of performance changes so I don't even know what is going on in the background. It looks like more and more people are getting this device too, so it'd be interesting to see if it builds a large fanbase in the way that the GP32X or Dingoo devices have. Android seems to be a better system to work with instead of porting Linux or w/e to these open-consoles.



Expert?  The ports are labeled. :-) But I thought it might be helpful to others to have them Identified.

About that IR dongle and stick... You should have received a mini-USB to USB cable w/ your S7100. The USB end should be a port (female) not a plug (male)  unlike most USB cables that are male to male. That is a host cable. It's for plugging keyboards, mice and the like. The IR dongle likely plugs into that.




SifJar said:


> USB bluetooth receiver probably won't work, doubt device would have driver for that. Generic USB game controller should work I think, I believe android does support those.



My generic "world's smallest" BT dongle doesn't do a darn thing (except lite up) when plugged into my S7100.


----------



## raulpica (May 21, 2012)

KidIce said:


> elgarta said:
> 
> 
> > Just thinking of trying to see what it would look like on a TV screen and see if I can show it off to a few more people lol.
> ...



Oh, so your HDMI-out works? Mine doesn't. I seriously hope that it's just my miniHDMI-to-HDMI cable... It keeps saying "HDMI DISCONNETED". When you plug-in yours, does it  change?

Anyway, I received mine, and flashed it with Bitrider's custom ROM (which is probably the best one out there for S7100Bs). Just one advice, if you do that, install *setcpu* and raise the minimum frequency. The CPU governor present in the kernel sucks big time and downclocks the CPU down to 300MHz every now and then and the tablet lags massively when upclocking up to 1200MHz (bitrider's ROM sets max CPU to 1,2GHz).

By the way, I tested the UAE4Droid emulator (it was you that tested it too, right [member='KidIce']?) and it sucks massively. I mean, most games don't run at all, and the few ones that run have the SLIGHTLY big problem that when you press the fire button, it ALSO clicks with the mouse. That makes me IMPOSSIBLE to play with It Came from The Desert.

I guess I'll have to buy AnUAE4ALL and hope that it's definitely better.

When it comes to DOS emulation, I've tested AnDOSBox and DosBox Turbo. I still can't decide which is better between these two, but iirc, DosBox Turbo seems to have a slight edge in something.

I still can't decide on the NES and SNES emus. Nesoid/Snesoid are awesome, but SNES9x EX and NES.EMU are too...

I also haven't found yet a solution to the AC3 decoding problem... I hope that bitrider will come up with something.


----------



## elgarta (May 22, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I still can't decide on the NES and SNES emus. Nesoid/Snesoid are awesome, but SNES9x EX and NES.EMU are too...



Generally speaking, I've had better success with the .EMU ones, like SNES9X EX and NES.EMU. I also have Super GNes since it supports the save states of Snes9x and a few extra games too, but I don't know if it is as powerful. I seem to get a bit of lag with it, but my CPU is clocked at 1ghz.

I've heard that UAE4Droid is supposed to be quite good, but heard mixed opinions regarding the S7100. I should give it a try and see how it runs (I have no amiga experience, gulp)


----------



## KidIce (May 22, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Oh, so your HDMI-out works? Mine doesn't. I seriously hope that it's just my miniHDMI-to-HDMI cable... It keeps saying "HDMI DISCONNETED". When you plug-in yours, does it  change?
> 
> Anyway, I received mine, and flashed it with Bitrider's custom ROM (which is probably the best one out there for S7100Bs). Just one advice, if you do that, install *setcpu* and raise the minimum frequency. The CPU governor present in the kernel sucks big time and downclocks the CPU down to 300MHz every now and then and the tablet lags massively when upclocking up to 1200MHz (bitrider's ROM sets max CPU to 1,2GHz).
> 
> ...



Plug in the cable to both your monitor and the S7100 and then start HDMI Switch (should have come pre-installed), it should report that the HDMI cable is connected. It will register as disconnected if not also plugged into the monitor. If it's not doing these things then something is obviously wrong... Hope it's your cable. :-/

UAE4Droid: I haven't tried any Cinemaware, and have avoided anything mouse controlled as while the mouse emulation via touch screen works, it's not good enough to play Lemmings or Cannon Fodder w/o some serious frustration. I didn't notice the mouse/joystick buttom problem until you pointed it out, but yeah it's there. My opinion is a bit higher than yours based on a few things... Plays Shadow of the Beast 3 (really, the others are pretty but they suck), Deliverance, Super Frog, Robocod, Speedball 2, Stardust, Rodland, etc. UAE4Droid was a quick and dirty port and had been declared dead at initial release, I wasn't expecting much and it surprised me in a pleasant way. UAE for the PSP blows (none of the games I mentioned run in a playable state on the PSP) and I don't have another handheld (laptop yes, handheld no) that will emulate anything Amiga.

As far as games not running, keep some things in mind: Your default Kickstart ROM should be 1.3, if something doesn't work on that try a previous Kickstart, not a higher one. Most non-AGA Amiga games run on 1.3 or better, some really old stuff (eg Archon, Seven Cities of Gold) is going to require the earlier floppy based Kickstart's. That NTSC switch matters, some things will freeze or Guru if they are in the wrong mode. Try multiple ADF's, I've got 5 different versions of Speedball 2 on my SD right now, I tried 3 of them before I found one that works (didn't try the other two). UAE4Droid does not like trainers . Copper listing is mostly fine, Blitter objects often cause glitching and stability issues (which is weird, the Copper should be the harder thing to emulate).

As for most other system emulators, I keep using what ever works best... This will run this fine but not that, so I use that other one instead for that. I probably never will settle on a "Best" emulator for any 16 bit console.

Sorry about the AC3 thing. :-/


----------



## granville (May 22, 2012)

I see little reason to stick with SNESoid and the -oid series of emulators when there are better ones out there. SNES9x EX at the very least is a better emulator if you've got dedicated physical buttons (snesoid works better with touch controls, but that's hardly relevant with these JXD and Yinlips devices). It has superior sound quality. Though i'd recommend checking out SNESDroid (also free) if you want the absolute best emulation experience for SNES games on Android. It's somewhat high requirement, but I've got it working on my old Samsung Fascinate pretty much in all games. Best sound quality out of all of them.

The one system i've tried that still leaves a lot to be desired is the GBA funnily enough (well that plus N64, but N64 is largely dependent on how good mupen64plus on PC's becomes). Gameboid at this point is technically the best one, but there are some games that have issues with it. There's also some problems with the sound in Golden Sun 2, plus there's some graphical effects that aren't emulated properly (like a mosaic effect). VGBA is getting better at least (latest version runs Golden Sun 2 with proper sound I believe), but it still has a very long way to go in terms of sound quality and compatibility (speed isn't so hot on older single core devices either). Robert Broglia mentioned on XDA that he was going to work on a GBA emulator for his next project, so we'll see what happens.

Wonder if and when multicore JXD-type devices will come out. I imagine they will help with the more demanding tasks such as dosbox and such. I intend to get one of these Android devices when they come up with one that can seriously outperform my current Android phone (I don't have physical controls though). I'm sort of waiting for something like that.


----------



## raulpica (May 22, 2012)

@[member='granville']
Luckily I won't ever try to emulate GBA, as I've got a real system for that 
I've tried Dosbox yesterday. Pretty much settled on AnDOSBOX and DosBox Turbo (the others are way too old). Simpler games run pretty well, even up to Ultima 6 they're fine, after that, expect massive lag. I've fired up X-Com, and while it's pretty much playable if you've got LOTS of patience, it's most certainly not the best gaming experience around.

@[member='KidIce']
As for emulators goes, I'm a huge fan of Frameskip 0, but I've discovered that my iPhone 4 can manage pretty well FS 0 in NES.EMU while my S7100B can't. It's pretty much a disappointment. They should at least be on par when it comes to SoC performance. Anyway, funnily enough, in NESOID (and Snesoid too) there's an option called "Screen Refresh Rate", which should be used only for Moto Droid 2.1 users. If you set that at 60fps, I've noticed that you can run pretty much everything at Frameskip 0 in Nesoid with little to none stuttering! I haven't tested it throughly enough with Snesoid, though. I wonder if there are other emus that let you set the Refresh rate.

As for UAE goes, I'll probably cough up and pay for AnUAE4All, I can't stand UAE4Droid and all its problems  I'll report later on how it does work.
I guess you've nailed it, UAE4Droid must really really hate cracktros, as it hangs most times just before them.

Anyone knows for a method to save APKs of bought apps? I reflash my JXD pretty frequently, and I don't want to lose my precious app 

@[member='elgarta']
I'm going to try SNESEmu too (version 2.0 released yesterday) and Animaonline SNES. Mojo SNES looks incompatible with Xperia Play (I'm currently spoofing a Xperia Play with bitrider's custom ROM) but I'll try it nonetheless.


----------



## KidIce (May 23, 2012)

raulpica said:


> As for emulators goes, I'm a huge fan of Frameskip 0, but I've discovered that my iPhone 4 can manage pretty well FS 0 in NES.EMU while my S7100B can't. It's pretty much a disappointment. They should at least be on par when it comes to SoC performance. Anyway, funnily enough, in NESOID (and Snesoid too) there's an option called "Screen Refresh Rate", which should be used only for Moto Droid 2.1 users. If you set that at 60fps, I've noticed that you can run pretty much everything at Frameskip 0 in Nesoid with little to none stuttering! I haven't tested it throughly enough with Snesoid, though. I wonder if there are other emus that let you set the Refresh rate.
> 
> As for UAE goes, I'll probably cough up and pay for AnUAE4All, I can't stand UAE4Droid and all its problems  I'll report later on how it does work.
> I guess you've nailed it, UAE4Droid must really really hate cracktros, as it hangs most times just before them.
> ...



An iPhone4 is far more powerful than the S7100, I'm somewhat surprised you are comparing the two... And it's probably why you are disappointed. But then the iPhone4 is far more expensive, has a much smaller screen and lacks physical controls.

I want zero frame drops as well, but I'll accept playable even if it's not perfect if I don't have something better. As I've said before, this thing is my new retro gaming handheld device for just about anything. It won't replace my DSlite for GBA, or my PSP for PSX games because they are better at those, but for almost every other system I might want to emulate the S7100 is superior in almost every way. For example UAE on PSP is a pretty much a slide show, no matter what your play (if you can even get it to work). UAE on the S7100 is jumpy, but is far more playable and has more titles that actually work (at least my sampling) than on my PSP. Similar can be said for N64 emulation and so on.

UAE4Droid doesn't so much hate cracktros as it hates trainers... I suspect it doesn't carry the resident code or doesn't emulate well enough to run the self modifying code that those trainers tend to use. My Melon, TSRI, Crystal, etc cracktros run fine; it's when I use a trainer that things tend to break. Ooooo... Gotta try some scene demos, haven't done that yet. Arte, State of the Art, RIse, ...

About installed APK backups: I've got to go to bed, so the easy answer is Root Uninstaller, Titanium Backup or the like. If you prefer to do it by hand let me know and I'll have to dig around on my S7100 to remind myself where they are stored... But after I've got some sleep. :-)


----------



## elgarta (May 23, 2012)

+1 for Titanium Backup. It was the one that got me to get rid of the stubborn JXD software that just wouldn't go away.

I'd still take this over an iPhone for the reasons mentioned above. Plus the emulation scene on iOs devices is apparently not as strong, so another + for android . Are there any games in particular causing issues with NES.EMU? I use it and I've had no problem with any games I've tried so far. I just have it on FS Auto, but I am not getting any problems running at full speed.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (May 29, 2012)

I found this interesting "version" of this device (it's dutch)

The image is kinda big


Spoiler












System Specifications
• 1 capacitive TFT 7 "widescreen touch screen (17.5 cm diameter, 16:9 aspect ratio)
• 2 front speakers (stereo)
• 1 Camera (for)

• approximately 1.8 cm at thickest point
• 23.9 cm width
• 12.2 cm height

• 1 AC input 5V / 2,000 mAh adapter
• 1 mini-USB port also supports USB charging
• 1 mini-HDMI port
• 1 Micro-SD slot (max 32GB)

Configuration Buttons
• 1 Control Pad
• 2 analogue joysticks, 1 left and 1 right of the screen
• 4 action buttons A, B, X and Y
• 2 shoulder buttons L and R
• 2 option buttons, Start and Select
• 3 Android system buttons Home, Menu and Back
• 1 Power on / off button
• 1 volume + and -

Android OS 4.0.3
• 1.2 GHz processor
• Mali400 GPU
• 1GB of DDR3 memory
• 4GB storage (1GB for Android 4.0 OS, apps for installation 1GB, 2GB of free storage)
• Motion Sensor



L/R buttons, ICS... I want one! *___*


----------



## elgarta (May 29, 2012)

I actually saw that same thing online today lol. I don't know if it is actually out or not. It seems as though Yinlips also showed off a 7 inch gaming tablet like that at some tech show a while back, but they haven't released that either. It had shoulder buttons too, so I am convinced that JXD just don't want money lol. They have even released a smaller handheld that looks like the bottom half of the 3DS but again, lacks shoulder buttons 

Curious to see how dual analog sticks would work with Android. I heard one of the later OS builds does support proper analog sticks, but I don't have issues with the JXD S7100B's ones at all.


----------



## raulpica (May 29, 2012)

Got a link to that? I'm not completely satisfied with my JXD S7100B at all, so I might end up getting something else then reselling it...


----------



## elgarta (May 30, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Got a link to that? I'm not completely satisfied with my JXD S7100B at all, so I might end up getting something else then reselling it...



http://boards.dingoo...-gaming-tablet/

That is where I first saw it. It does have links to the store eventually but I have no idea if it can be ordered or not. But, it is known as the BiTT and it's on some Dutch store called Intertoys.

So what is  it that you aren't satisfied with? The only issues I have with it are the size and lack of shoulder buttons. I have the issue that I remember Kidice mentioning in an earlier post, and that is the fact that you can't just put it in your pocket after you are done. I should have expected that though for the price. The Yinlips ydpg 16 is a nice pocketable device that runs android.


----------



## raulpica (May 30, 2012)

elgarta said:


> So what is  it that you aren't satisfied with? The only issues I have with it are the size and lack of shoulder buttons. I have the issue that I remember Kidice mentioning in an earlier post, and that is the fact that you can't just put it in your pocket after you are done. I should have expected that though for the price. The Yinlips ydpg 16 is a nice pocketable device that runs android.


I'm on my 6th reflash. I dunno if the problem is with Android itself or what, but I'm having LOTS of headaches with it. Apps stop working for no reason at all.

Also, the lack of shoulder buttons is seriously disturbing  Yet again, the DPAD is of abysmal quality. Seriously. I have to resort using the Analog (which works kinda well) nub most of the times, if I want to use a non-frustrating control.

The Kernel provided for it SUCKS. The openGL support is terrible, and the kernel is so unoptimized I can't stand it. Still no Android 4.0 ICS (massive disappointment, damn you JXD), the controls aren't supported fully in most emus I use (most will just outright refuse to use them correctly)... Crackling sound, the screen flickers on low resolutions...

Ehh, I wouldn't buy another one, that's for sure.


----------



## elgarta (May 30, 2012)

Ouch, has it been causing alot of issues requiring the re-flashes? I have only done it once for a custom rom and that was it. Are there certain apps causing issues? I do get the occasional freeze, but a force close and app restart usually fixes that.

I do agree with the shoulder buttons, but it mainly causes issues for me on some fighting type games or N64. More slow-paced games are fine for touch controls. I do hear you on the d-pad too. One of the buttons squeaks loudly and they only respond on hard presses. Some games do have issues especially (FF6, Sabin's Blitz moves!). I have read that you can replace them with PSX controller buttons, but idk how well that'd work : /

Sounds like you might have a dud. The controls at least register with the emulators I use, and besides the occasional d-pad problem the others are fine. I've also had no sound/screen issues. Are you using the 'oid' or .emu emulators? They are the only ones I used.

Also, where did you get it from, if you dont mind me asking? I've heard of some sites (Chinagrabber) being bad with the products they ship. If you have alot of issues then I'd probably talk to them about getting a refund so you can buy something else. I feel bad that this thread may have made you go out and purchase an item and then have a horrible time with a dud


----------



## raulpica (May 30, 2012)

Apps just stop working. I keep hard-resetting the S7100, only to get "app has crashed" everytime. Only a reflash fixs that. Sometimes it also starts rebooting in a loop and doesn't want to start, only to start working again for no reason at all. But I guess that's Android's nice share of fault for being a a crappy OS (iOS ftw).

I mainly use oid and .emu emus, and those work fine with the buttons, but as soon as I start using Turbo Dosbox, I'm going to have a bad time 

The crackling audio is mainly heard in DOSBox variants, the other emus don't seem to suffer from that. The screen issue is really minor, but it's enough to be noticed by me (guess I'm too used to Retina screens). I guess I couldn't ask more for $150, oh well.

Overall, I've got more software issues, than hardware issues. If only JXD would move their asses and get out a new kernel, most of the things would probably get fixed by ICS.


----------



## elgarta (May 30, 2012)

I choose to ignore your compliment to iOS . The app crashing problems are really weird though. I haven't ever tried using a DOS emulator on it (Lack of time) but I am curious as to why that emulator wouldn't accept the hardware buttons. I noticed some apps like Sonic CD (I loved that game!) Do use the directional buttons, but there i no way I can map the hardware buttons to jump, but if I use the touch button then it messed up with the d-pad, so i need to go full touch. I guess that is expected for it though seeing as it was made for the average android device.

If you haven't already it might be worth going onto apad.tv and posting there to see if someone knows what it might be. Occasionally I see threads there with some odd issues which are sometimes hardware problems. There was one with an isuse where the battery only lasted 20 minutes. I can certainly say that hasn't been an issue for me


----------



## raulpica (May 30, 2012)

elgarta said:


> I choose to ignore your compliment to iOS . The app crashing problems are really weird though. I haven't ever tried using a DOS emulator on it (Lack of time) but I am curious as to why that emulator wouldn't accept the hardware buttons. I noticed some apps like Sonic CD (I loved that game!) Do use the directional buttons, but there i no way I can map the hardware buttons to jump, but if I use the touch button then it messed up with the d-pad, so i need to go full touch. I guess that is expected for it though seeing as it was made for the average android device.
> 
> If you haven't already it might be worth going onto apad.tv and posting there to see if someone knows what it might be. Occasionally I see threads there with some odd issues which are sometimes hardware problems. There was one with an isuse where the battery only lasted 20 minutes. I can certainly say that hasn't been an issue for me


I'm already on apad  My battery runs for something like 3-4 hours overclocked on 1,2GHz, so I can't complain on that. It gets a bit warm to touch, though.

It's because the emulator doesn't support freely assigning HW buttons, but only Xperia Play buttons, which weirdly don't work. In AnDOSBox they do, though (and it's in Xperia Play mode, too, iirc)...

They just look to be software issues.. I'd also love to have the full HW mouse support for some DOS games, which only Honeycomb 3.1 introduces. Damn you, JXD, I _need_ ICS!


----------



## elgarta (May 30, 2012)

@[email protected] I figured Xperia play mode would have worked since the main difference is hardware buttons.. but rawr, I guess I don't quite get the inner workings of android.

They need to release ICS already. They have it on one of their PSV clones, but apparently it isn't a very optimised rom and alot of people end up downgrading it. It is also on the JXD 9000 or w/e, the actual tablet they released. Heck, I'd be happy with Honeycomb. I have it on my Acer tab and I just prefer the OS. It feels smoother to run. Hopefully they get around to it soon.


----------



## raulpica (May 31, 2012)

elgarta said:


> @[email protected] I figured Xperia play mode would have worked since the main difference is hardware buttons.. but rawr, I guess I don't quite get the inner workings of android.
> 
> They need to release ICS already. They have it on one of their PSV clones, but apparently it isn't a very optimised rom and alot of people end up downgrading it. It is also on the JXD 9000 or w/e, the actual tablet they released. Heck, I'd be happy with Honeycomb. I have it on my Acer tab and I just prefer the OS. It feels smoother to run. Hopefully they get around to it soon.


The S5110 has ICS and has the same CPU on it... I'm not a big Android kernel expert, but backporting it to S7100 shouldn't be hard.

Damn, if only they'd come out with that already 

EDIT: http://www.chinaecarts.com/7inch-jxd-s7100-android-40-game-tablet-pc-p-2701.html wtf, s7100 with 4.0?!
EDIT2: Bought AnUAE4All, which is finally a good emulator for my S7100


----------



## elgarta (May 31, 2012)

raulpica said:


> elgarta said:
> 
> 
> > @[email protected] I figured Xperia play mode would have worked since the main difference is hardware buttons.. but rawr, I guess I don't quite get the inner workings of android.
> ...



Well they should be able to make a standalone kernal for the s7100 that has ICS on it, it's all dependent on how much work JXD feel like putting into it, but since the 5110 has it, I agree that it shouldnt be too difficult.

o.o I'd be curious to see if that store is true.. The only searches I can find that actually reference that are videos uploaded by that website. There is word floating around that it will eventually be upgradable to 4.0 but I havent seen any official word from JXD about this.

Does that emulator play the games better then? Glad to hear it!


----------



## raulpica (May 31, 2012)

elgarta said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > elgarta said:
> ...


Here's the reply:

> dear,
> s7100 has andriod4.0 os already,we are sure of that.thanks

Ok, this is officially a WTF moment. Is JXD trying to screw old users over or what?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 31, 2012)

raulpica said:


> elgarta said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...



Chinese manufacturers screwing over users? Surely not.


----------



## raulpica (May 31, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > elgarta said:
> ...


*rimshot*

I also wrote to JXD. I'm by the way downloading the S5110 upgrade files. Who knows, I might be able to package a Franken-ICS for S7100B.


----------



## elgarta (Jun 1, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Here's the reply:
> 
> > dear,
> > s7100 has andriod4.0 os already,we are sure of that.thanks
> ...



o_o Who did you contact to get that reply? I see no proof anywhere that S7100 has 4.0


----------



## raulpica (Jun 2, 2012)

elgarta said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the reply:
> ...


The site I linked just a while ago  Anyway, the ApadTV admin closed my topic on their forum about this, saying that they lie about it just to sell.

Looks like we now know what happened


----------



## KidIce (Jun 2, 2012)

The S7100B seems to get seriously flakey when the battery is close to exhausted. I've experienced RP's instability issues and boot problems a few times and thought I was going to need to re-flash mine as well, in the past I always did. The time that happened that I didn't immediately re-flash (and then quit doing so there after) I managed to get in to safe mode and realized that the battery was almost completely empty.

I had been using it for a fair amount of time and then left it sitting on my desk plugged in (or so I thought, I had accidentally knocked the power supply loose from the power strip under my desk) and on. I went to do something else and when I came back my S7100 had turned itself off. When I tried to power it on it stuck cycling at the wifi boot screen, holding down the menu button got me into safe mode where I noticed the dead battery and then the device started to power down. Realizing that the power supply had come loose at that point I plugged it back in and tried again w/ similar results. After 5 or 10 minutes on the charger, I could get it to boot, but both the factory launcher and Go Launcher EX were mostly unusable and a bunch of my apps were failing to display, wouldn't load, etc. After about another 5 or 10 minutes on the charger and a power cycle everything was back to functioning like normal.

The weird thing is, if the low battery was the problem I would think that plugging it in would immediately fix it rather than having to charge it for awhile first. Also, I would expect any device like this to carry lithium batteries which should deliver the same amount of juice regardless of charge (until failure of course). Either way the couple of times since I've seen this behavior, recharging always fixes it.


----------



## elgarta (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had problems with applications not showing and my launcher messing up on a low battery, but I didn't know if I did something wrong or not. it has it's issues, but the biggest one for me is that stand-by doesn't really work, mine still drains fast if I put it on stand-by which doesn't seem right..


----------



## raulpica (Jun 3, 2012)

Now I finally understand the cause of all those weird happenings! Thanks @[member='KidIce']. I didn't notice that those things always happened when the battery was dry, but now that you make me think of it, it's certainly related. On a side note, I remember you being an Amiga fan, so try AnUAE4All, it's awesome!

@[member='elgarta']
It's something related to the WiFi sleep policy, or so I have read...

We seriously need a new kernel for the S7100B, the current one is based on the M3 reference board kernel, and it's obscenely unoptimized. Oh, and obviously we also need 4.0 support


----------



## KidIce (Jun 9, 2012)

raulpica said:


> The openGL support is terrible, I can't stand it.



Have you tried Chainfire 3D? Played a fair amount of Shadowgun today w/ CF3D installed on my S7100. Might fix your GL complaints.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 9, 2012)

KidIce said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > The openGL support is terrible, I can't stand it.
> ...


Plants vs Zombies shows white boxes without Chainfire, and with Chainfire shows stuff, but it's all messed up. 

Same happened with FPSE. Now it just crashes whenever I try to use openGL.

Awesome.


----------



## KidIce (Jun 9, 2012)

PVZ the one that came w/ it? Or did you download it from the market? I never bothered downloading it from the market, just used the one that was already there, but I have ZERO issues w/ PVZ. w/ or w/o Chainfire.

PSX emulation hasn't been something I've spent much time on, so I've only tried the included emulator, but that also runs fine. I've only bothered playing Soul Reaver on it so far which is quite playable and displays just fine (audio stutters a bit though). Again w/ or w/o Chainfire. I only recently installed Chainfire to see if this thing could run Shadowgun and other than making Shadowgun usable it's made no difference on anything that I have already been using.

Sounds like your unit is either defective or possibly one of the ROM's you've flashed is causing your problems. You may want to try installing the official firmware (there's an English version on the English side of the JXD site now, BTW) and rooting, etc by hand just to see.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 11, 2012)

Downloaded from the market. I like having the latest versions 

I've removed the horrible standard launcher, so I'm using all the latest versions of the various emus. N64 emulation is almost perfect with N64oid (just a few slowdowns).

Well, it's Chainfire that causes most of the problems  FPSe in Software mode (which the original launcher uses) works fine, just a bit slow. Should try another game to be certain of that.

Most of my problems have disappeared now that I keep it always above a certain level charge, so my unstability complaints are gone, for now.

Would you mind trying the openGL plugin for FPSE? That's pretty much the only remaining point which is unclear to me atm.


----------



## KidIce (Jun 12, 2012)

Used FPse 0.11.23 (not buying a PSX emulator for this thing when I have a PSP). Downloaded and enabled the OpenGL plugin. Had Chainfire installed. Fucking slide show, letter boxing strips are white (ANnOYinG!!!11!1one). Reduce texture size and such w/ Chainfire, 4x4 pixels and hardly any boost in performance. Various settings in Chainfire (didn't try plugins) really never made it any better than just running the game on the pre-installed PSX emulator. Un-installed Chainfire... Minor performance boost. "Screw this, I'm going back to the pre-installed emulator".

OTOH, during this test I had no crashes, no artifacts/white boxes/etc (barring the white letter boxing strips). Nothing went wrong beyond worse performance w/ this version. NOT installing the OpenGL driver actually makes it run better, BTW.

 I get it, Chainfire sucks for doing anything that isn't getting Shadowgun to work on non-Tegra devices. Still, from the way you describe it, I'm not having half the problems you are. Though, the lack of a performance boost from using the OpenGL plugin is kind of disheartening.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, my device is kinda fuzzy. Nowadays it doesn't even launch FPse anymore with openGL 

Still no Android 4.0... Something is telling me that we won't ever see it, at least from JXD itself.

EDIT: @[member='KidIce'] I found the culprit for the corrupted fuzzy graphics... It was the EGL driver!  (which sadly gives me a good boost in AnTuTu, which probably also reflects on the other games) - PvZ still does the same thing, white boxes everywhere.


----------



## KidIce (Jun 15, 2012)

Man this really bugs me. I'm rather fond of my S7100 and as long as I remember not to dump the battery it's pretty much steady as a rock. I wish I was of more help, but I can't really tell you how to fix a problem I've never experienced. :-(

Yeah, Some ICS would be nice as long as it's stable and such. From some of the things I've read, on the PSP style tablets (Yinlips & JXD) that have it, one of the first things they recommend is to downgrade to 2.X 'cause that version of Android is buggy as hell on them.  I'm still enjoying it as it is, but ICS does appear to be a much nicer system. Wish I could get my hands on one of those BItt tablets... And we could get some analog sticks that are... Analog I mean.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 21, 2012)

KidIce said:


> Man this really bugs me. I'm rather fond of my S7100 and as long as I remember not to dump the battery it's pretty much steady as a rock. I wish I was of more help, but I can't really tell you how to fix a problem I've never experienced. :-(
> 
> Yeah, Some ICS would be nice as long as it's stable and such. From some of the things I've read, on the PSP style tablets (Yinlips & JXD) that have it, one of the first things they recommend is to downgrade to 2.X 'cause that version of Android is buggy as hell on them.  I'm still enjoying it as it is, but ICS does appear to be a much nicer system. Wish I could get my hands on one of those BItt tablets... And we could get some analog sticks that are... Analog I mean.


If you do ever find someone stocking Bitt tablets, gimme a shout, I WANT one! 

EDIT: Anyway, this is worth a shout! Looks like *skelton*, Android developer, has finally been able to fix the DTS/AC3 issue completely: http://www.apad.tv/apadforum/showthread.php?2815-FIX-Codecs-AC3-DTS-JXDs7100B

Thanks for all your testing before I bought my S7100B, [member='KidIce']. Looks like I've finally got what I wanted!


----------



## KidIce (Jun 23, 2012)

I keep watching the usual on-line shops and eBay for a BiTT and been trying to find out who's making them. Unless they've signed some exclusive deal I've got to think that we'll see it hit somewhere besides one lone Dutch toy store chain. I mean, if I were making them I'd rather be selling them world wide, you know?

The AC3 news is awesome, BTW. Works a treat. That BBC Planet Earth video now plays flawlessly. Looks spectacular when played on my 27" monitor over the HDMI cable too. I may start using this thing as a media player after all, no lugging a pile of DVD's over to the friend's house for a movie night, just take the JXD. :-D

Thanks for the news, I haven't been over to apad.tv in some time and probably would have missed it.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yinlips released the ICS upgrade for its devices: http://www.yinlips.com/en/services/downs.aspx


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 25, 2012)

i have one of those Bitt tablets, and its ok for its price range.

but gets very hot, which leads to reboots, but it runs most if not all emu's great 

i was able to buy it for 50 euro's. secondhand, but it was 14 days old, so i wend and traded it in for a new one, said it broke, but i just made it break xd

Dami


----------



## KidIce (Jul 26, 2012)

I hate you so much.  :-)

Seriously though, beyond the heat, any other particulars? If we've already got our S7100's any reason to pick up one of those should we ever get the opportunity?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2012)

Damian666 said:


> i have one of those Bitt tablets, and its ok for its price range.
> 
> but gets very hot, which leads to reboots, but it runs most if not all emu's great
> 
> ...


Lucky you! How good are the Analogs? How do the shoulder buttons feel?



KidIce said:


> I hate you so much.  :-)
> 
> Seriously though, beyond the heat, any other particulars? If we've already got our S7100's any reason to pick up one of those should we ever get the opportunity?


Well, you should start saving for a S7100C instead, it's coming out next month - guess what - sporting Android 4.0!

Just a while after saying that the current SoC of the S7100B can't support Android 4.0. 
Too bad there's a boatload of tablets and stuff having the same SoC and running Android 4.0 great on it. 

Well, it looks they just love to spill their customers money with new models, instead of supporting old ones.

(I _*hate*_ JXD)

I'll probably ditch my S7100B altogheter as soon as the Google Nexus 7" gets released here (awesome specs!) and just attach a bluetooth pad to it :/


----------



## KidIce (Jul 31, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Well, you should start saving for a S7100C instead, it's coming out next month - guess what - sporting Android 4.0!
> 
> Just a while after saying that the current SoC of the S7100B can't support Android 4.0.
> Too bad there's a boatload of tablets and stuff having the same SoC and running Android 4.0 great on it.
> ...



Bastards!!! Yeah, JXD can pretty much bite me in that respect.

I've considered a higher end tablet, but 90% of what I'm doing w/ my S7100 is gaming - mostly via emulators, but I've got a decent amount of Android games on there too. I'm somewhat loath to lug around a Bluetooth pad for it, and really the S7100 does just fine at everything I've bothered to throw at it (some forced frame skip enabling aside). I'm just finding it really hard to justify right now. Especially since I just picked up Heroes of Ruin for the 3DS and that's my current on-the-go obsession (not sure how long that will last though). The other thing is price point, one can pick up the JXD's and the ilk for sub $150... That sure beats the $250 for the 8GB model I saw at Best Buy by leaps and bounds IMO.


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 31, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Damian666 said:
> 
> 
> > i have one of those Bitt tablets, and its ok for its price range.
> ...



analogs are weird, right one is mapped to the buttons O.o, but they did say it should be adressed by a new firmware later on.
shoulder butons are good though, but tend to break fast >.<

but hee, what ya expect for that prize range...


----------



## raulpica (Jul 31, 2012)

KidIce said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you should start saving for a S7100C instead, it's coming out next month - guess what - sporting Android 4.0!
> ...


Well, it's just that I'd love to have a good working Android tablet. The S7100B is way too instable for my likings (I mean, I hate when battery is 100%, discharges in 10 minutes to 0% corrupting crap in Android :/)... I mostly do my tablet-gaming at home, so having a bluetooth gamepad along with it wouldn't be a dealbreaker. I'll look into it when the Nexus 7" is released.

I might just get a quad-core gaming tablet as soon as they get released (they're coming soon) and that's it. I dunno.



Damian666 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Damian666 said:
> ...


Have you tried running FPSe on it with the openGL plugin? Lemme know how well it works (try with Tekken 3 in training mode to see how many FPS it gets) 

I hope they do get sold outside Netherlands. I want one


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 31, 2012)

i have played parasite eve 2 on it actually 

was not bad, some minor slows, but i did rip my rom apart, took out lot of shit etc.

i have read somewhere that bestbuy is gonna carry these too


----------



## KidIce (Aug 1, 2012)

Damian666 said:


> i have read somewhere that bestbuy is gonna carry these too



That's both good and bad news, it would give me the opportunity to buy one (good) but Best Buy's prices suck (bad). I buy a few games from Best Buy (prices are pretty much the same everywhere. Thank you price fixing.) and some "emergency" type stuff I have to have now... But I mostly avoid buying things there if I can help it. I'd rather Fry's be the retailer carrying them, really. Of course if Best Buy DOES start carrying them I can go dork around w/ a demo model before I decide on whether I should get one or not.

Could you try running Key Test on your BiTT and see if the buttons and analogs are mapped to the same values as the buttons/D-Pad? If they are, it's my understanding a firmware upgrade to "fix" them is not possible.

@RP: You've developed the super short battery problem? That blows. :-/

I haven't run my battery close enough to dry on my S7100 since I discovered the problems it causes, I'd almost forgotten about how bad it is when you do. That is definitely one of the S7100's biggest failings and to have the battery problem on top of that, I can understand why your pissed w/ JXD. To be honest this S7100C BS has me more than a little irritated. I find the claim the current models can't run ICS a very hard thing to believe. If/when I buy another tablet it probably won't be one of theirs w/ that sort of crap being their MO.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 1, 2012)

KidIce said:


> @RP: You've developed the super short battery problem? That blows. :-/
> 
> I haven't run my battery close enough to dry on my S7100 since I discovered the problems it causes, I'd almost forgotten about how bad it is when you do. That is definitely one of the S7100's biggest failings and to have the battery problem on top of that, I can understand why your pissed w/ JXD. To be honest this S7100C BS has me more than a little irritated. I find the claim the current models can't run ICS a very hard thing to believe. If/when I buy another tablet it probably won't be one of theirs w/ that sort of crap being their MO.


Yeah :/ I've kinda "fixed" it with long charges (12+ hours) via USB. It only gives me 3-4 hours of gaming, but well, I can cope with that.

I try to keep my S7100B always with more than 10%, but sometimes happens that I forget about it (mostly because it turns on and off randomly on its own while in the drawer - and that kills the battery in a day max even if unused).

Same here. I can't see myself buying another JXD product. I'd even get a random Droid X360 thing instead, but sure as heck I'm not going with JXD again.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 1, 2012)

I looked into buying a JXD7100 at one point in time, the thing that swayed me against it was the lack of shoulder buttons, if not for that one thing it would make an awesome portable SNES and GBA emulator or Sega Genesis with the 6 button pad.  

Still looks like a lot of fun but for emulation not having enough buttons really puts it into the "meh" category for me.


----------



## KidIce (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't know, I don't miss shoulder buttons as much as I thought... But keep in in mind, I mostly use my PSP's for PSX emulation. Having them mapped to the screen isn't so bad for SNES emulation for example, as shoulder buttons on said console were often under utilized in a huge part of its library. Even when playing Putty Squad (a game that uses the shoulder triggers extensively) some clever remapping makes the game quite playable. For GBA, just map them to the two extra buttons on the face of the S7100 (GBA's have only two face buttons - excluding start and select of course, but the S7100 has those too). The N64 controller, OTOH, is an unholy creation of the dark lord and proves to be a bit more problematic to find a workable solution. Genesis is fine as long as you keep it to the 3 button controller. Neo Geo only ever had 4 buttons. Anything older is at best two buttons (and maybe a number pad which is obviously mapped to the screen: e.g. Coleco/Intellivision).

Other than 6 button fighters, not many arcade games have more than 3 or 4 buttons, so even MAME is pretty set in that area. And since my "fighter" style is primarily "jab" or "fierce" I can re-map the middle buttons to the screen w/o really effecting my enjoyment or ability to crush all who dare stand before me...  I mean play enjoyably.

Even w/ PSX emulation though, just to test it I played quite a bit of Soul Reaver quite successfully w/ the triggers mapped to the touch screen.


----------

